# Perché il confessionale "brucia"



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*Perché il confessionale "brucia"*

Un nuovo utente, o un vecchio utente di ritorno, a volte scelgono di entrare o rientrare dal confessionale.
Anche se a volte entrano dal prive

Ma al di la di quale porta scelgono per entrare o rientrare, conta la modalita, e portano in genere una loro storia, che quasi sempre è contingenza, e quindi pienamente vissuta a livello emotivo.

Molti di questi utenti spariscono dopo poco, o riducono visibilmente la loro attività sul forum.

In pratica.. Non si ambientano.

Cosa secondo ciascuno di noi può determinare questo?

È colpa loro?
È colpa di qualcuno di noi?
È colpa di 2 o 3 o X di noi, e noi pensiamo di sapere bene chi e perché?

È forse anche un po colpa nostra e perché?

A questo post vorrei partecipasse solo chi sente di avere un po di piccola colpa, e ne parlasse, ma solo della sua di colpe che sente. e mi piacerebbe che chi sente di non aver alcuna colpa non ci scrivesse proprio, nemmeno con un QUOTO


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Skorpio*

Guarda,chi viene qui ha un problema.
E vuole discuterne.C'è chi arriva perchè VUOLE veder scritto ciò che gli CONVIENE,e c'è chi arriva per confrontarsi.
Poi c'è chi viene qui nuovi o vecchi solo per sfogarsi,ed è il caso di rebecca,che di questo posto non gli è mai fregato nulla,per tanti questo posto è solo uno sfogatoio e quando non leggono quello che gli piace si incazzano pure.
A me che questa gente vada via non interessa davvero nulla,perchè nulla hanno da dare....fine.


----------



## banshee (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Guarda,chi viene qui ha un problema.
> E vuole discuterne.C'è chi arriva perchè VUOLE veder scritto ciò che gli CONVIENE,e c'è chi arriva per confrontarsi.*
> Poi c'è chi viene qui nuovi o vecchi solo per sfogarsi,ed è il caso di rebecca,che di questo posto non gli è mai fregato nulla,*per tanti questo posto è solo uno sfogatoio e quando non leggono quello che gli piace si incazzano pure.*
> A me che questa gente vada via non interessa davvero nulla,perchè nulla hanno da dare....fine.



quoto il neretto a mani basse, sul resto non mi esprimo che non conosco Rebecca, cioè quando c'era lei anni fa io non scrivevo.


----------



## brenin (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un nuovo utente, o un vecchio utente di ritorno, a volte scelgono di entrare o rientrare dal confessionale.
> Anche se a volte entrano dal prive
> 
> Ma al di la di quale porta scelgono per entrare o rientrare, conta la modalita, e portano in genere una loro storia, che quasi sempre è contingenza, e quindi pienamente vissuta a livello emotivo.
> ...


Senza polemica, ( e scrivendo pur non dovendo visto che non mi sento colpe specifiche ) ma viste le domande poste e l'ultimo periodo in grassetto  penso sia molto difficile partecipare al 3D ( ad esempio, che colpa si può imputare ad un nuovo iscritto che decide di lasciare dopo poco il forum ? ed immaginando anche di sapere di chi sia " la colpa" ipotetica se i nuovi se ne vanno, che si fa ? cacciamo anche altri utenti ? e con quale diritto ? e su che base diciamo che è colpa di tizio o caio ? tanto vale allora nominare un moderatore.


----------



## Spot (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,chi viene qui ha un problema.
> E vuole discuterne.C'è chi arriva perchè VUOLE veder scritto ciò che gli CONVIENE,e c'è chi arriva per confrontarsi.
> Poi c'è chi viene qui nuovi o vecchi solo per sfogarsi,ed è il caso di rebecca,che di questo posto non gli è mai fregato nulla,per tanti questo posto è solo uno sfogatoio e quando non leggono quello che gli piace si incazzano pure.
> A me che questa gente vada via non interessa davvero nulla,perchè nulla hanno da dare....fine.


Quoto, in parte.
Anche le meteore hanno roba da dare. Le loro storie, banalmente.
Questo posto è fatto per questo. Arrivare e presentare il proprio problema. Il resto è secondario.
 Se cercate un posto dove la gente rimanga a discorrere amabilmente del più e del meno, c'è il forum dell'uncinetto


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2016)

che film spettacolare la morte ti fa bella


----------



## banshee (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un nuovo utente, o un vecchio utente di ritorno, a volte scelgono di entrare o rientrare dal confessionale.
> Anche se a volte entrano dal prive
> 
> Ma al di la di quale porta scelgono per entrare o rientrare, conta la modalita, e portano in genere una loro storia, che quasi sempre è contingenza, e quindi pienamente vissuta a livello emotivo.
> ...


ah scusa, io ho partecipato comunque, anche se non sento di avere nessuna colpa, anzi ho cercato di fare con i "nuovi" quello che NON è stato fatto con me da tutti, ovvero accoglierli bene nelle altre sezioni, cazzeggiare con loro e farli sentire ingroup e non outgroup.

mi eclisso


----------



## banshee (4 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> che film spettacolare la morte ti fa bella


 

la prossima vita voglio rinascere Meryl Streep.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Spot ha detto:


> Quoto, in parte.
> Anche le meteore hanno roba da dare. Le loro storie, banalmente.
> Questo posto è fatto per questo. Arrivare e presentare il proprio problema. Il resto è secondario.
> Se cercate un posto dove la gente rimanga a discorrere amabilmente del più e del meno, c'è il forum dell'uncinetto


Ok,se la meteora si eclissa....che colpa abbiamo noi?io non corro dietro alle donne...figurati alle meteore dentro ad un forum....ho appeso le mutande al chiodo...e non solo le mutande...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2016)

Quoto parte del discorso di Oscuro
Parlo per me. Mi rapporto con le persone come spero che le persone si rapportino con me. I miei modi possono anche non piacere e far scappare chi non vuole davvero sentire quello che gli altri hanno da dire. Questo non perché io abbia ragione ma perché sono diretta e mi piacciono le persone dirette con cui posso discutere e poi restare ognuno del propria opinione ma di certo non scappo.
Io non sono stata accolta a braccia aperte, e sono ancora qui dopo 5 anni perché per me il forum aveva la funzione si di sfogarmi ma anche di confrontarmi soprattutto con chi la pensava diversamente. Le pacche sulle spalle sapevo dove trovarle ma avevo bisogno di sconosciuti che non mi conoscessero e esprimessero opinioni solo in base ai fatti.


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un nuovo utente, o un vecchio utente di ritorno, a volte scelgono di entrare o rientrare dal confessionale.
> Anche se a volte entrano dal prive
> 
> Ma al di la di quale porta scelgono per entrare o rientrare, conta la modalita, e portano in genere una loro storia, che quasi sempre è contingenza, e quindi pienamente vissuta a livello emotivo.
> ...


a volte chi arriva qui vuol solo sentirsi dire quello che vuol sentirsi dire.

a volte noi ci prendiamo una discussione ed "escludiamo" chi l'ha aperta iniziando a parlare tra di noi

a volte qualcuno entra col piede a martello sulla caviglia e chi arriva scappa.

a volte ci dimentichiamo che andrebbe tenuta socchiusa la porta, perchè non tutti sono pratici di forum e di dinamiche da forum e fanno fatica a raccapezzarcivisi.    quindi gli serve qualcuno che tenda la mano e lo/la fa entrare nel forum.

insomma le colpe sono da distribuire,in parti variabili caso per caso.

un tempo il problema era che se arrivava una traditrice al settimo post al massimo cominciavano ad arrivano le risposte a colpi di zoccola rovinafamiglie puttana varie ed eventuali.   i traditori uomini erano trattati sempre male, ma non così male cone le donne.

le amanti venivano trattate anche peggio.     

oggi quello che noto io è che si tende spesso a voler interpretare i pensieri di chi scrive, invece di ascoltare,leggere e tentare di calzare quei panni.    probabilmente è un errore che faccio anch'io.  senza rendermene del tutto conto.

va detto che il processo di integrazione è quasi sempre lento.


----------



## banshee (4 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Quoto, in parte.
> Anche le meteore hanno roba da dare. Le loro storie, banalmente.
> Questo posto è fatto per questo. Arrivare e presentare il proprio problema. Il resto è secondario.
> Se cercate un posto dove la gente rimanga a discorrere amabilmente del più e del meno, c'è il forum dell'uncinetto


mah dipende..chi arriva, racconta la propria storia e si picca perchè non gli viene detto ciò che si aspetta e se ne va con quell'atteggiamento che visivamente immagino stile struzzo di Fantasia  non so quanto arricchisca..


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2016)

ah dimenticavo una cosa importante.   a volte, chi arriva e sparisce è solo un troll.   capitano anche loro.

quindi, riflettendo sul nostro atteggiamento, è vero che qualcuno in più può legarsi al forum.

ma ci saranno sempre quelli che non sono interessati a questo forum e spariscono una volta esaurita la discussione del loro caso.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*

È interessante quanto emerge...... Molto


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

...


----------



## Ross (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ...



Posso chiedere cosa vuol dire '...' ?

Sono messaggi bannati o semplicemente cancellati dall'utente?


Ad ogni modo, mi sembra ci sia un bel pò di carne al fuoco.


Riassumo il mio schema:

- aumentare numero utenti--->grafica da migliorare? (poi?)

- sollecitare il passaggio dal confessionale alle altre sezioni--->favorire un ponte tra la storia privata e il resto del forum? (come???)

- fidelizzazione degli utenti---> migliorare la disposizione dei vari argomenti (si renderebbe il forum più fruibile nel quotidiano)?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Posso chiedere cosa vuol dire '...' ?
> 
> Sono messaggi bannati o semplicemente cancellati dall'utente?
> 
> ...


mi piace il tuo modo di affrontare questo argomento  
Sui puntini direi che è un vizio o una nota identificativa


----------



## Tessa (4 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi piace il tuo modo di affrontare questo argomento
> Sui puntini direi che è un vizio o una nota identificativa


Nota identificativa...:carneval:


----------



## brenin (4 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi piace il tuo modo di affrontare questo argomento
> *Sui puntini direi che è un vizio o una nota identificativa*


Scusa Fiammetta,non ho capito il grassetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Scusa Fiammetta,non ho capito il grassetto.


Ripeto: un modo usuale di non esprimersi (abitudine.. Tipo quelli che ripetono spesso sicché) e che di solito sono ripetuti dagli stessi utenti


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi piace il tuo modo di affrontare questo argomento
> Sui puntini direi che è un vizio o una nota identificativa


significa solo che la questione è inconsistente


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ripeto: un modo usuale di non esprimersi (abitudine.. Tipo quelli che ripetono spesso sicché) e che di solito sono ripetuti dagli stessi utenti


Ma cosa c'è da esprimere?  Secondo te se qualcuno allontana gli utenti viene qui e scrive che è colpa sua? Bisogna essere dementi.


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Riporto la mia se può eventualmente essere utile.

Non ho mai cercato questo sito perchè l'argomento non mi è mai interessato, mi è stato segnalato e ho deciso di iscrivermi dopo aver letto qualche giorno e avendo notato una certa varietà, sia di argomenti, sia di storie, sia di modi di approccio.
La mia esperienza è stata da amante di lungo corso e ho pensato che eventualmente il mio punto di vista potesse essere non dico di aiuto, ma almeno di spunto per affrontare l'argomento da tutte le parti possibili in causa.
Qui si leggono prevalentemente traditi e traditori, ma amanti poche/i...e sinceramente ho capito molto in fretta il perchè.

Premetto che la mia esperienza da amante si è conclusa svariati anni fa, se io fossi arrivata qui in botta e con la storia fresca sarei probabilmente scappata a gambe levate.
Perchè?
Semplice, io ho sofferto come un cane, ma davvero. Si è conclusa pure in uno dei modi peggiori per una donna, ma non sto nemmeno a riprenderlo perchè lo raccontai quando mi sono iscritta (e da allora ho smesso di espormi).
Se avessi scritto allora avrei ricevuto la sequela che ho ricevuto in ogni caso lo stesso, ovvero: troia, puttana, bastarda, tu dovevi pensare alla sua donna, sei una merda.
E va bene, prendo e porto a casa, non è un problema. Il problema è stato (almeno all'inizio) che anche quando parlavo del tempo o del caffè mi arrivavano risposte tipo "tu stai zitta, il cielo è blu perchè sei troia, il caffè è amaro perchè sei una puttana, etc...". Devo dire che però erano casi e non di tutta l'utenza altrimenti vi salutavo molto prima.
Altra cosa che ho trovato abbastana fastidiosa è stata la presunzione. Sì, la presunzione di sapere quello che avevo provato, quello che avevo passato, quello che dovevo, potevo, volevo. So io quello che ho passato, non lo sanno altri, soprattutto in relazione a quello che ho vissuto io.
Si può dialogare, ma il dialogo per me è apertura verso l'altra persona, non la chiusura del "così è, tu dici stronzate".


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Riporto la mia se può eventualmente essere utile.
> 
> Non ho mai cercato questo sito perchè l'argomento non mi è mai interessato, mi è stato segnalato e ho deciso di iscrivermi dopo aver letto qualche giorno e avendo notato una certa varietà, sia di argomenti, sia di storie, sia di modi di approccio.
> La mia esperienza è stata da amante di lungo corso e ho pensato che eventualmente il mio punto di vista potesse essere non dico di aiuto, ma almeno di spunto per affrontare l'argomento da tutte le parti possibili in causa.
> ...


e cosa ti ha fatto restare nonostante questo?


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> e cosa ti ha fatto restare nonostante questo?


Il fatto che l'avevo digerita da mò e dei giudizi della gente mi importa relativamente, mi giudico duramente già da sola.
E poi perchè appunto era molto bello, le discussioni le dovevo aggiornare di continuo perchè gli interventi erano molteplici. C'era il cazzeggio, l'argomento serio, la critica costruttiva, tanta gente che voleva il dialogo per come lo intendo io. Inoltre mi piace molto scrivere ed ero "orfana" di forum.
Non ho manco dovuto fare la fatica di cercarne uno...


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il fatto che l'avevo digerita da mò e dei giudizi della gente mi importa relativamente, mi giudico duramente già da sola.
> E poi perchè appunto era molto bello, le discussioni le dovevo aggiornare di continuo perchè gli interventi erano molteplici. C'era il cazzeggio, l'argomento serio, la critica costruttiva, tanta gente che voleva il dialogo per come lo intendo io. Inoltre mi piace molto scrivere ed ero "orfana" di forum.
> Non ho manco dovuto fare la fatica di cercarne uno...


ma chi te lo ha segnalato?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Riporto la mia se può eventualmente essere utile.
> 
> Non ho mai cercato questo sito perchè l'argomento non mi è mai interessato, mi è stato segnalato e ho deciso di iscrivermi dopo aver letto qualche giorno e avendo notato una certa varietà, sia di argomenti, sia di storie, sia di modi di approccio.
> La mia esperienza è stata da amante di lungo corso e ho pensato che eventualmente il mio punto di vista potesse essere non dico di aiuto, ma almeno di spunto per affrontare l'argomento da tutte le parti possibili in causa.
> ...


Il proprio "bello" andrebbe mostrato più spesso....................

Grazie di questo bellissimo post ricco di umanità......


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi te lo ha segnalato?


Per motivi che non sto qui a spiegare, ma che sono di carattere personale di tutela (ho avuto problemi seri in altro forum), ho sempre preferito non dirlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è da esprimere?  Secondo te se qualcuno allontana gli utenti viene qui e scrive che è colpa sua? Bisogna essere dementi.


Io ho preso in esame la modalità non il contenuto, va bene non esprimersi la modalità ti identifica


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ho preso in esame la modalità non il contenuto, va bene non esprimersi la modalità ti identifica


I puntini li ho usati spesso anche io...
Mi rendo conto che il contributo è nullo, ma per me equivale a questa faccina: :facepalm:


----------



## oro.blu (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un nuovo utente, o un vecchio utente di ritorno, a volte scelgono di entrare o rientrare dal confessionale.
> Anche se a volte entrano dal prive
> 
> Ma al di la di quale porta scelgono per entrare o rientrare, conta la modalita, e portano in genere una loro storia, che quasi sempre è contingenza, e quindi pienamente vissuta a livello emotivo.
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> a volte chi arriva qui vuol solo sentirsi dire quello che vuol sentirsi dire.
> 
> a volte noi ci prendiamo una discussione ed "escludiamo" chi l'ha aperta iniziando a parlare tra di noi
> 
> ...


Sono molto d'accordo con perplesso. E aggiungo anche che e parlo a livello personale, visto che ultimamente partecipo poco:

 - il tempo mi è tiranno, o sto qui ad ascoltare o lavoro... Se non posso perdere un tot di tempo abbastanza cospicuo nel forum perdo il filo e non riesco a partecipare in modo attivo. 

- le cose si sono ingarbugliate ulteriormente, il mio angolo di sfogo è stato violato. Mi crea rabbia sapere che qualcuno (mio marito) entra e legge le mie confessioni senza fare le sue.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> I puntini li ho usati spesso anche io...
> Mi rendo conto che il contributo è nullo, ma per me equivale a questa faccina: :facepalm:


Ne deduco che è un modo di esprimerti che trovi più consono per te... Io per esempio userei un 'ma che dici'


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono molto d'accordo con perplesso. E aggiungo anche che e parlo a livello personale, visto che ultimamente partecipo poco:
> 
> - il tempo mi è tiranno, o sto qui ad ascoltare o lavoro... Se non posso perdere un tot di tempo abbastanza cospicuo nel forum perdo il filo e non riesco a partecipare in modo attivo.
> 
> - le cose si sono ingarbugliate ulteriormente, il mio angolo di sfogo è stato violato. Mi crea rabbia sapere che qualcuno (mio marito) entra e legge le mie confessioni senza fare le sue.


Vuoi dire questo forum?


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ne deduco che è un modo di esprimerti che trovi più consono per te... Io per esempio userei un 'ma che dici'


Più che l'espressione "ma che dici" mi sembra più pertinente nel caso dei puntini qualcosa tipo "ma cosa mi tocca leggere"...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ho preso in esame la modalità non il contenuto, va bene non esprimersi la modalità ti identifica


Mostrare l identificazione, ispettrice Fiammetta, please...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Più che l'espressione "ma che dici" mi sembra più pertinente nel caso dei puntini qualcosa tipo "ma cosa mi tocca leggere"...


Cosa vuol dire "mi tocca leggere?"
Non è mica una medicina...
Il mio cucciolo gode di perfetta salute sotto tutti i punti di vista!


----------



## oro.blu (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vuoi dire questo forum?


Si. La settimana scorsa mi ero già accorta che entrava, ma aveva visionato solo alcune pagine. Gli avevo detto che me ne ero accorta e ha negato facendomi passare un po' per fessa. Poi ne ho avuto la conferma, controllando regolarmente i nuovi iscritti e gli ho fatto una sfuriata pazzesca. Non perché è entrato, libero di farlo, tanto sa già quello che deve sapere, ma perché mi ha mentito di nuovo, come ogni volta che gli comoda, facendomi passare per fessa e rigirandomi la frittata fino a farmi sentire in colpa solo per non avergli creduto che non era vero che mi stava controllando, quando gli avevo appena detto che sapevo che lo stava facendo e che volevo solo sentirlo dire dalla sua voce.........

Mi ha allora promesso che non lo fa più...........
credergli? 

Mi mancate tutti !!!!!!


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si. La settimana scorsa mi ero già accorta che entrava, ma aveva visionato solo alcune pagine. Gli avevo detto che me ne ero accorta e ha negato facendomi passare un po' per fessa. Poi ne ho avuto la conferma, controllando regolarmente i nuovi iscritti e gli ho fatto una sfuriata pazzesca. Non perché è entrato, libero di farlo, tanto sa già quello che deve sapere, ma perché mi ha mentito di nuovo, come ogni volta che gli comoda, facendomi passare per fessa e rigirandomi la frittata fino a farmi sentire in colpa solo per non avergli creduto che non era vero che mi stava controllando, quando gli avevo appena detto che sapevo che lo stava facendo e che volevo solo sentirlo dire dalla sua voce.........
> 
> Mi ha allora promesso che non lo fa più...........
> credergli?
> ...


...... Anche tu manchi..... Si sta facendo solo male... Diglielo..


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

Secondo me bisogna pure tenere in conto che rispetto al passato - con l'avvento di social et similia - i forum in generale sono meno "in auge".

Quindi non ne farei una mera questione di "responsabilità" interne.

Poi chiaro.... un forum sul tradimento ben si presta ad essere un po' "sfogatoio".

Concordo con Skorpio, comunque, sul fatto che non occorra essere in centomila per potersi arricchire delle esperienze altrui.

E pure sul fatto che le cd "meteore" arricchiscono il posto eccome.

Comunque... non sottovaluterei il fatto che ho detto all'inizio: rispetto al passato la formula del forum funziona meno. Ed è una questione generale.


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> I puntini li ho usati spesso anche io...
> Mi rendo conto che il contributo è nullo, ma per me equivale a questa faccina: :facepalm:


Guarda: di là Brunetta sta spiegando perché si tradisce . Lungi da me voler dare lezioni ma sta dicendo delle cose improbabili.  Io che ho tradito sto cercando di controbattere e lei non mi caga neanche di striscio continua a discutere con Danny che pure lui è stato tradito e non solo non gradirebbe ma non potrebbe neanche mai avere un'amante sposata per sua dichiarazione.  Poi la gente si chiede perché alcuni si rompono i coglioni.


----------



## Tessa (4 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me bisogna pure tenere in conto che rispetto al passato - con l'avvento di social et similia - i forum in generale sono meno "in auge".
> 
> Quindi non ne farei una mera questione di "responsabilità" interne.
> 
> ...


La trovo una forma di interazione completamente diversa. Qui si dialoga, sui social ci si mette in vetrina per farsi appaludire.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2016)

però è interessante sapere anche perchè la gente ritorni nonostante tutto.
e di casi ne abbiamo visti veramente tantissimi; fra parentesi ritornano più spesso quelli che maggiormente si lamentavano 
è paradossale ma è così


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> La trovo una forma di interazione completamente diversa. Qui si dialoga, sui social ci si mette in vetrina per farsi appaludire.


Certo che son diverse forme di interazione. Ma questo non esclude (anzi) che una possa surclassare l'altra. Siamo nell'era che se non twitti non sei nessuno.

Figurati... io non uozzappo nemmeno.....


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Guarda: di là Brunetta sta spiegando perché si tradisce . Lungi da me voler dare lezioni ma sta dicendo delle cose improbabili.  Io che ho tradito sto cercando di controbattere e lei non mi caga neanche di striscio continua a discutere con Danny che pure lui è stato tradito e non solo non gradirebbe ma non potrebbe neanche mai avere un'amante sposata per sua dichiarazione.  Poi la gente si chiede perché alcuni si rompono i coglioni.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Succede.:rotfl:


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Succede.:rotfl:


io adesso mi metto a spiegare la fusione nucleare. Cazzo mi frega se non so neanche come funziona un motore a scoppio. L'importante è partecipare.


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Guarda: di là Brunetta sta spiegando perché si tradisce . Lungi da me voler dare lezioni ma sta dicendo delle cose improbabili.  Io che ho tradito sto cercando di controbattere e lei non mi caga neanche di striscio continua a discutere con Danny che pure lui è stato tradito e non solo non gradirebbe ma non potrebbe neanche mai avere un'amante sposata per sua dichiarazione.  Poi la gente si chiede perché alcuni si rompono i coglioni.


Io lo capisco, per quel che serve il mio capire...


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> io adesso mi metto a spiegare la fusione nucleare. Cazzo mi frega se non so neanche come funziona un motore a scoppio. L'importante è partecipare.




ma Skorpio in punto che dice?


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Guarda: di là Brunetta sta spiegando perché si tradisce . Lungi da me voler dare lezioni ma sta dicendo delle cose improbabili.  Io che ho tradito sto cercando di controbattere e lei non mi caga neanche di striscio continua a discutere con* Danny che pure lui è stato tradito* e non solo non gradirebbe ma non potrebbe neanche mai avere un'amante sposata per sua dichiarazione.  *Poi la gente si chiede perché alcuni si rompono i coglioni*.


Mio caro HC,  tu stai facendo la solita banalissima divisione tra traditi e traditori che è di una semplicità disarmante, e qui indichi opinioni tue di una persona appena arrivata che deve suggerire ad altri che sono qui da anni (vedi Brunetta con cui abbiamo capito che ce l'hai particolarmente su visto che l'attacchi sempre) come si devono comportare perché questo forum abbia nuovamente successo.
Ora, se tu stai qui malgrado Brunetta e Danny che per te sono solo traditi avrai delle tue ragioni specifiche, ma non è facendo la vittima nei confronti di chi non è come te che contribuisci ad arricchire questo posto.
La ragione per cui sei stato accostato a JB è perché hai lo stesso identico atteggiamento.
JB era uno che divideva, si lanciava a dare del coglione qua e là e criticava parecchio.
Sapeva anche cose intelligenti ma col tempo aveva rotto i coglioni con la sua spocchia e la sua incapacità di relazionarsi alla pari.
Ora, in questo tuo intervento me lo ricordi alla grande.
Da quando sei qui sembra che tu stia conducendo una guerra personale contro Brunetta.
Ma chi te lo fa fare?


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> io adesso mi metto a spiegare la fusione nucleare. Cazzo mi frega se non so neanche come funziona un motore a scoppio. L'importante è partecipare.


Heatch,io ti devo confessare una cosa.A me stavi sui coglioni,pensavo fossi un vecchio utente....cioè ,però hai una capacità:riesci a farmi sorridere,e non è facile,mi ricordi qualcuno del mio passato,un vecchio amico....sempre scazzato e pungente....!
Magari me ne pentirò...ma insomma mi fai ridere...:rotfl:


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ma Skorpio in punto che dice?


La prima volta che lo vedi mettersi in contrasto con qualcuno per difendere un'idea avvisarmi perché mi sono già perso l'expo.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> io adesso mi metto a spiegare la fusione nucleare. Cazzo mi frega se non so neanche come funziona un motore a scoppio. L'importante è partecipare.


Heatcliff, non è che per essere traditori ci si deve laureare.
O si deve essere speciali.
E non è che i traditi sono di due specie geneticamente diverse.
Suvvia, non diciamo cazzate.


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Heatch,io ti devo confessare una cosa.A me stavi sui coglioni,pensavo fossi un vecchio utente....cioè ,però hai una capacità:riesci a farmi sorridere,e non è facile,mi ricordi qualcuno del mio passato,un vecchio amico....sempre scazzato e pungente....!
> Magari me ne pentirò...ma insomma mi fai ridere...:rotfl:


Ma meno male.



danny ha detto:


> Heatcliff, non è che per essere traditori ci si deve laureare.
> O si deve essere speciali.
> E non è che i traditi sono di due specie geneticamente diverse.
> Suvvia, non diciamo cazzate.


Eh. Non diciamole appunto.



danny ha detto:


> Mio caro HC,  tu stai facendo la solita banalissima divisione tra traditi e traditori che è di una semplicità disarmante, e qui indichi opinioni tue di una persona appena arrivata che deve suggerire ad altri che sono qui da anni (vedi Brunetta con cui abbiamo capito che ce l'hai particolarmente su visto che l'attacchi sempre) come si devono comportare perché questo forum abbia nuovamente successo.
> Ora, se tu stai qui malgrado Brunetta e Danny che per te sono solo traditi avrai delle tue ragioni specifiche, ma non è facendo la vittima nei confronti di chi non è come te che contribuisci ad arricchire questo posto.
> La ragione per cui sei stato accostato a JB è perché hai lo stesso identico atteggiamento.
> JB era uno che divideva, si lanciava a dare del coglione qua e là e criticava parecchio.
> ...


AH IO STO FACENDO LA GUERRA?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> La prima volta che lo vedi mettersi in contrasto con qualcuno per difendere un'idea avvisarmi perché mi sono già perso l'expo.


Posso dirti una cosa seriamente? 

Bada che non conosco nessuno, quindi parlo per quello che leggo.

Ho sempre letto Brunetta con molto piacere, e tutto mi pare fuorché una che voglia "escludere".

Va da sé che se sto nel pieno di un discorso con - che so.... Skorpio?  - e intervieni tu, magari pure io non ti cago.


Ma non certo perché mi stai sulle scatole, o perché sei nuovo e da nuova voglio stare coi "vecchi". Una delle cose che più apprezzo di sto posto è che - sarà poco il totale - ma leggo delle belle "testoline". E non ho vissuto atti di "nonnismo". 

Infine a volte occhio a te, perché ti poni in un modo che può risultare scostante. Senza critica, da disinteressata come l'altro giorno per il "Signore" .

Però ragazzi... fossero questi qui gli "scazzi"


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma meno male.


heatch io ci metto sempre la faccia.Con te sono sospettoso,ma riesci a farmi ridere,non ci posso fare un cazzo.


----------



## Tessa (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> AH IO STO FACENDO LA GUERRA?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Stai piu' accorto Heath


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> S*econdo me bisogna pure tenere in conto che rispetto al passato - con l'avvento di social et similia - i forum in generale sono meno "in auge".
> *
> Quindi non ne farei una mera questione di "responsabilità" interne.
> 
> ...



Oh, finalmente!
Tutti i forum su cui scrivevo prima sono praticamente morti. Non ci scrive più nessuno.
Hanno mostrato il fianco ai vari social network.
C'è da dire poi che i forum raggiungono un apice in cui ci sono tante persone, in cui tutte scrivono molto, si forma una comunità molto unita, dopo iniziano i gruppetti, gli scazzi, in seguito a questi alcuni smettono di scrivere, e poi inevitabilmente subentra il calo.
I nuovi arrivano, se in cerca di informazioni leggono e spesso trovano già da questo quello che cercano.
Non sono interessati alla comunità perché se ne sentono esclusi, e perché la percepiscono litigiosa ma alle informazioni già presenti nelle discussioni passate, che puoi leggere senza doverti mettere in gioco.
A me sembra che questo forum stia un po' più in salute di tanti altri con qualche anno di età, comunque.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> AH IO STO FACENDO LA GUERRA?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH



...


----------



## Tessa (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> heatch io ci metto sempre la faccia.Con te sono sospettoso,ma riesci a farmi ridere,non ci posso fare un cazzo.


Anche a me fa ridere.
E ben venga un po' di cinica ironia!


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Anche a me fa ridere.
> E ben venga un po' di cinica ironia!


E mi sono chiesto perchè mi fa ridere?Eppure sono prevenuto verso di lui,ecco, è simpaticamente cinico e stronzo.:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> *Anche a me fa ridere*.
> E ben venga un po' di cinica ironia!


Pure a me tanto, meglio ancora se accoppiato a quell'altro là dell'Ave Maria  :up:


----------



## Tessa (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E mi sono chiesto perchè mi fa ridere?Eppure sono prevenuto verso di lui,ecco, è simpaticamente cinico e stronzo.:rotfl:


Perche' prevenuto?


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Oh, finalmente!
> Tutti i forum su cui scrivevo prima sono praticamente morti. Non ci scrive più nessuno.
> Hanno mostrato il fianco ai vari social network.
> C'è da dire poi che i forum raggiungono un apice in cui ci sono tante persone, in cui tutte scrivono molto, si forma una comunità molto unita, dopo iniziano i gruppetti, gli scazzi, in seguito a questi alcuni smettono di scrivere, e poi inevitabilmente subentra il calo.
> ...


Quoto.

Il che peraltro non esclude che si possano cercare (e trovare) spunti e spazi per miglioramenti.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> AH IO STO FACENDO LA GUERRA?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Io ultimamente intervengo poco. In alcuni post mi sei piaciuto molto. Ti vedo però troppo accanito verso Brunetta. E si é molto convinta delle sue idee e mi ci sono scontrata spesso perché così "diversa" dal mio modo di pensare. Ma poi se la vedi nella totalità della persona è una che sa anche ascoltare...
Il bello di essere qui è confrontarci con personalità diverse.
Brunetta non ti fa la guerra. Pensa diverso da te e te lo dice


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' prevenuto?



Assomiglia tanto a jb,dalle uscite,al suo modo di scrivere.
Che poi diciamocelo.
Jb all'inizio era forte,a me era simpatico...poi dal mio punto di vista è stato vittima del suo personaggio,ha fatto colpo su qualcuna...ed è andato fuori di testa....davvero troppo.
Io capisco che aver successo con le persone,con le donne è anche un rischio...non dovremmo mai perdere di vista l'umiltà.mai.E vale pure per me...
Tessa non meravigliarti...sono anche così...


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posso dirti una cosa seriamente?
> 
> Bada che non conosco nessuno, quindi parlo per quello che leggo.
> 
> ...


Ma io non sono scostante è Skorpio che è paraculo. Anche simpatico ma resta paraculo. Quelli che non discutono mai di nulla e danno ragione a tutti perché in fondo non gliene frega nulla. 
E non è il nonnismo che c'è altrimenti non si direbbe che un'utente non si può contrastare. Io sono stato offeso gravemente da lei ma sono stato ripreso perché le ho fatto una battuta .  Sono le teorie strampalate e bislacche che tendono sempre a portare acqua allo stesso mulino e alle quali si oppone un muro di gomma di riprovazione che francamente fanno girare i coglioni. Io non so cosa si provi ad essere tradito e non mi metto qui a spiegarlo agli altri. Si vede che c' è gente che invece sa tutto ed è qui solo per spiegare.


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Io ultimamente intervengo poco. In alcuni post mi sei piaciuto molto. Ti vedo però troppo accanito verso Brunetta. E si é molto convinta delle sue idee e mi ci sono scontrata spesso perché così "diversa" dal mio modo di pensare. Ma poi se la vedi nella totalità della persona è una che sa anche ascoltare...
> Il bello di essere qui è confrontarci con personalità diverse.
> Brunetta non ti fa la guerra. Pensa diverso da te e te lo dice


per tutti Brunetta ha esperienza di vita e quindi oltre ad essere convinta di quello che dice non scade mai nelle cose volgari  delle volte ti fa bruciare la sua eloquenza ma ti rispetta sempre , per me è una gran donna :up:
Ammazza che sviolinata e c'è da dire che abbiamo qualche volta avuto da ridire ma sempre in correttezza


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> *per tutti Brunetta ha esperienza di vita* e quindi oltre ad essere convinta di quello che dice non scade mai nelle cose volgari  delle volte ti fa bruciare la sua eloquenza ma ti rispetta sempre , per me è una gran donna :up:
> Ammazza che sviolinata e c'è da dire che abbiamo qualche volta avuto da ridire ma sempre in correttezza


Credo che qui le esperienze le abbiano tutti.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> per tutti Brunetta ha esperienza di vita e quindi oltre ad essere convinta di quello che dice non scade mai nelle cose volgari  delle volte ti fa bruciare la sua eloquenza ma ti rispetta sempre , per me è una gran donna :up:
> Ammazza che sviolinata e c'è da dire che abbiamo qualche volta avuto da ridire ma sempre in correttezza



Posso?brunetta è una donna molto intelligente,se posso esprimere una critica è un pò troppo assolutista,troppo rigida,ognuno vede il mondo con i propri occhi,ma non è detto che sia il modo giusto di vederlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma meno male.
> 
> 
> Eh. Non diciamole appunto.
> ...


Ma no stai solo dialogando

Comunque non fare copia - incolla, nel caso


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Eh. Non diciamole appunto.


La prima cazzata è quella di pensare che traditi e traditori siano due cose che non c'entrano un cazzo tra loro e debbano fronteggiarsi sempre.
La seconda che avverto è un tuo senso di superiorità nei confronti dei traditi.
Seguendo i tuoi post sembra quasi che per tradire ci voglia un qualcosa in più che i traditi non hanno e non avranno mai.
Il che è parte di una mentalità vecchia che ironizzava sui "cornuti" come fossero sfigati in un'epoca in cui esistevano donne di malaffare e tante altre valutazioni che spero oggi siano retaggio del passato.
Essere cornuti o fare le corna è pura contingenza.
Non c'è nulla di cui vergognarsi se si è traditi, se si è amanti, se si tradisce,  se nella vita si combinano casini e non si è fighi, intelligenti, capaci di reagire correttamente e lealmente sempre, non c'è nulla di cui vergognarsi a essere se stessi o a esprimere le proprie opinioni liberamente confrontandosi nelle proprie diversità.
Ma mi infastidiscono le persone che puntano il dito e affermano una loro superiorità (presunta) rispetto ad altri.
A me piace leggere Brunetta. A te no. 
Pari.

PS: Come già detto le mie storie parallele prima del matrimonio le ho avute. E non escludo per il futuro.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma io non sono scostante è Skorpio che è paraculo. Anche simpatico ma resta paraculo. Quelli che non discutono mai di nulla e *danno ragione a tutti perché in fondo non gliene frega nulla*.
> E non è il nonnismo che c'è altrimenti non si direbbe che un'utente non si può contrastare. *Io sono stato offeso gravemente da lei *ma sono stato ripreso perché le ho fatto una battuta .  Sono le teorie strampalate e bislacche che tendono sempre a portare acqua allo stesso mulino e alle quali si oppone un muro di gomma di riprovazione che francamente fanno girare i coglioni. Io non so cosa si provi ad essere tradito e non mi metto qui a spiegarlo agli altri. Si vede che c' è gente che invece sa tutto ed è qui solo per spiegare.


Sul primo neretto... posso dirti, per la mia poca esperienza (e non entro nel dettaglio), che non è affatto così? 

Sul secondo neretto.... mi taccio perché non so a cosa ti riferisca, né mi permetto di entrarci.

Non so poi quale possa essere una offesa "grave" in un contesto virtuale.

Ecco... magari rifletteteci entrambi


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> per tutti Brunetta ha esperienza di vita e quindi oltre ad essere convinta di quello che dice non scade mai nelle cose volgari  delle volte ti fa bruciare la sua eloquenza ma ti rispetta sempre , per me è una gran donna :up:
> Ammazza che sviolinata e c'è da dire che abbiamo qualche volta avuto da ridire ma sempre in correttezza


Ma avrà esperienza della sua. No della mia.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assomiglia tanto a jb,dalle uscite,al suo modo di scrivere.
> Che poi diciamocelo.
> Jb all'inizio era forte,a me era simpatico...poi dal mio punto di vista è stato vittima del suo personaggio,ha fatto colpo su qualcuna...ed è andato fuori di testa....davvero troppo.
> Io capisco che aver successo con le persone,con le donne è anche un rischio...non dovremmo mai perdere di vista l'umiltà.mai.E vale pure per me...
> Tessa non meravigliarti...sono anche così...


Diciamo che è attenzionato


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che è attenzionato


Sei mia moglie...:rotflerò mi fa ridere,insieme a  skorpio...poi.:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Ringrazio per l'attenzione, ma non sono interessata ad alcuna polemica.


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo che son diverse forme di interazione. Ma questo non esclude (anzi) che una possa surclassare l'altra. Siamo nell'era che se non twitti non sei nessuno.
> 
> Figurati... io non uozzappo nemmeno.....


mancano più che altro diversi animatori.   Tebe,Nausicaa,Giorgiocan,Hellseven giusto per citare i primi ma ce ne sono altri.    tutti elementi che sapevano vivacizzare aprendo discussioni a volte "pesanti" a volte leggere e giocose.

voglio dire, avete visto che ad un Buscopann è bastata una comparsata per lasciare il segno.

non sono un amante dei social network proprio perchè non amo mettermi in mostra.  nè parlare di me.

saprei fare poco il parallelo.    credo veramente però che il tema di questo forum sia eterno.  quindi la concorrenza del faccialibro mi preoccupa relativamente.        m'interessa di più che siano interiorizzate quelle 4-5 regole di base da parte di tutti.


vorrei fare anche un'ulteriore considerazione.  la selezione è sempre stata alta, in media si affeziona al forum 1 su 10 di quelli che scrivono.     ora è vero che ci sono meno storie sul confessionale, ma ho notato che paradossalmente la percentuale di coloro che rimangono si è alzata.

qualche spunto dalle discussioni di questi giorni è emerso e qualcosa di più e meglio si farà.    ma la differenza vera la facciamo noi che ci siamo.    in fondo, basta aprire 1-2 discussioni al giorno su belinate come su cose più seriose ed il forum anche a chi legge sembrerà già diverso.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei mia moglie...:rotflerò mi fa ridere,*insieme a  skorpio...poi*.:rotfl:


Noto con piacere che pure tu cogli il carattere vincente dell'accoppiata....


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La prima cazzata è quella di pensare che traditi e traditori siano due cose che non c'entrano un cazzo tra loro e debbano fronteggiarsi sempre.
> La seconda che avverto è un tuo senso di superiorità nei confronti dei traditi.
> Seguendo i tuoi post sembra quasi che per tradire ci voglia un qualcosa in più che i traditi non hanno e non avranno mai.
> Il che è parte di una mentalità vecchia che ironizzava sui "cornuti" come fossero sfigati in un'epoca in cui esistevano donne di malaffare e tante altre valutazioni che spero oggi siano retaggio del passato.
> ...


Ma dove cazzo hai letto superiorità?  Ma è roba da matti. Sei tu che ti metti in competizione dicendo che hai avuto storia parallele. Io sto semplicemente dicendo che se qui c' è gente che ha le tavole di roccia scolpita da contrapporre a qualunque esperienza diversa dalla sua è abbastanza evidente perché la gente si rompa i coglioni. Chiamatelo brunettopoli.net almeno non ci si sbaglia.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma io non sono scostante è Skorpio che è paraculo. Anche simpatico ma resta paraculo. Quelli che non discutono mai di nulla e danno ragione a tutti perché in fondo non gliene frega nulla.
> E non è il nonnismo che c'è altrimenti non si direbbe che un'utente non si può contrastare. Io sono stato offeso gravemente da lei ma sono stato ripreso perché le ho fatto una battuta .  Sono le teorie strampalate e bislacche che tendono sempre a portare acqua allo stesso mulino e alle quali si oppone un muro di gomma di riprovazione che francamente fanno girare i coglioni. Io non so cosa si provi ad essere tradito e non mi metto qui a spiegarlo agli altri. Si vede che c' è gente che invece sa tutto ed è qui solo per spiegare.


Paraculo io....? E perché mi spezzi cosi il cuore.....?  Spiegami .....


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mancano più che altro diversi animatori.   Tebe,Nausicaa,Giorgiocan,Hellseven giusto per citare i primi ma ce ne sono altri.    tutti elementi che sapevano vivacizzare aprendo discussioni a volte "pesanti" a volte leggere e giocose.
> 
> voglio dire, avete visto che ad un Buscopann è bastata una comparsata per lasciare il segno.
> 
> ...



Sul neretto non concordo. Cioè.... puoi benissimo non "preoccupartene" (pure perché poco ci sarebbe da fare), però secondo me quello della odierna prevalenza di alcune forme di espressione rispetto ad altre nel passato è un dato oggettivo 

Perché non scrivi ste 4 o 5 regole? O già ci sono da qualche parte?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei mia moglie...:rotflerò mi fa ridere,insieme a  skorpio...poi.:rotfl:


Io non ho detto che non fa ridere anche con skorpio 
Gli ho suggerito di evitare i copia-incolla


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> Noto con piacere che pure tu cogli il carattere vincente dell'accoppiata....



Si stanno sottilmente sui coglioni,ma hanno per adesso la capacità di nn trascendere.Non sono esplosivi,non sono creativi,mancano di guizzi e inventiva,ma hanno un loro stile,che in coppia rende di più.:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Si stanno sottilmente sui coglioni,ma hanno per adesso la capacità di nn trascendere*.Non sono esplosivi,non sono creativi,mancano di guizzi e inventiva,ma hanno un loro stile,che in coppia rende di più.:rotfl:



Quanto potenziale ancora inesploso :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sul neretto non concordo. Cioè.... puoi benissimo non "preoccupartene" (pure perché poco ci sarebbe da fare), però secondo me quello della odierna prevalenza di alcune forme di espressione rispetto ad altre nel passato è un dato oggettivo
> 
> Perché non scrivi ste 4 o 5 regole? O già ci sono da qualche parte?


ci sta il regolamento da qualche parte 

ma di base intendo:

1-non si pubblicano conversazioni private
2-non si fa riferimento a conversazioni private, soprattutto con l'intento di "sputtanare" chi ci sta sul belino.
3-se avete bisticciato con qualcuno del forum per ragioni extraforumistiche, smazzatevela in privato senza usare il forum come un ring
4-litigare fa parte della fisiologia del forum ed ogni tanto serve anche a chiarire equivoci, ma il tutto va fatto entro certi limiti.
5-ogni tanto guardiamoci allo specchio e ripetiamoci che il nostro nick non siamo noi, anche se è nostra espressione.
quindi cerchiamo di non prenderci eccessivamente sul serio.


tutto qui


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sta il regolamento da qualche parte
> 
> ma di base intendo:
> 
> ...


Direi regole sacrosante


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ma dove cazzo hai letto superiorità?  Ma è roba da matti. Sei tu che ti metti in competizione dicendo che hai avuto storia parallele. Io sto semplicemente dicendo che se qui c' è gente che ha le tavole di roccia scolpita da contrapporre a qualunque esperienza diversa dalla sua è abbastanza evidente perché la gente si rompa i coglioni. Chiamatelo brunettopoli.net almeno non ci si sbaglia.


Anche tu hai le tue belle tavole di roccia. E non te ne accorgi. Sei qui da pochissimo e già vuoi cambiare questo posto prendendotela con chi è qui praticamente da sempre. Se il problema del forum fosse Brunetta questo forum sarebbe morto anni fa. Forse non è quello, no? A me piace leggere lei come Tessa o Nicka o Horny o Foglia o Oroblu o chiunque altro. Sono le teste diverse a creare ricchezza. Anche quando dicono cose inesatte o scomode. Perché dal confronto che nasce possono leggersi cose interessanti. Mi togli Brunetta o chiunque altro e già mi azzeri un punto di vista. Mica poco, eh.
Ma anche jb era interessante. Se non avesse veramente fatto troppo la testa di cazzo era dotato di capacità intuitive non da poco e se avesse avuto il senso della misura relazionandosi con gli altri era un contributo non da poco. Peccato. Non lo rimpiango perché ha creato davvero troppi casini. E se vogliamo proprio la creazione di fazioni uccide il forum.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Anche tu hai le tue belle tavole di roccia. E non te ne accorgi. Sei qui da pochissimo e già vuoi cambiare questo posto prendendotela con chi è qui praticamente da sempre. Se il problema del forum fosse Brunetta questo forum sarebbe morto anni fa. Forse non è quello, no? A me piace leggere lei come Tessa o Nicka o Horny o Foglia o Oroblu o chiunque altro. Sono le teste diverse a creare ricchezza. Anche quando dicono cose inesatte o scomode. Perché dal confronto che nasce possono leggersi cose interessanti. Mi togli Brunetta e già mi azzeri un punto di vista. Mica poco, eh.



Tu sei masochista....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> Quanto potenziale ancora inesploso :rotfl:


Dovrei lavorarci un pò...ma non ho al testa adesso.


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Direi regole sacrosante


non sempre sono state rispettate,pur essendo sacrosante......ma sarebbe un altro discorso.

allora qualcuno ha idee da proporre per migliorare la grafica del forum?  chè io di ste cose ci capisco fava, quindi attendo che qualcuno c'illumini.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si stanno sottilmente sui coglioni,ma hanno per adesso la capacità di nn trascendere.Non sono esplosivi,non sono creativi,mancano di guizzi e inventiva,ma hanno un loro stile,che in coppia rende di più.:rotfl:


?????... Io sui coglioni Heart???... Non vedo l ora di vederlo.. Mi stimola.. 

Per il resto, non È che sono l addetto a dar guizzi ed esplosività, sono uno dei tanti..

Ho messo questo post oggi, ci fosse stata una risposta dico una, che lo recepisse in modo corretto...


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ?????... Io sui coglioni Heart???... Non vedo l ora di vederlo.. Mi stimola..
> 
> Per il resto, non È che sono l addetto a dar guizzi ed esplosività, sono uno dei tanti..
> 
> *Ho messo questo post oggi, ci fosse stata una risposta dico una, che lo recepisse in modo corretto*...



:incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato:

Io la mia l'ho detta: occhei fare autocritica, ma poi mi pare ci siano pure fattori "esterni" che, per certi versi, facilitano l'esodo


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2016)

altra cosa che voglio sottoporre all'attenzione generale

in questo momento online ci sono 25 utenti registrati e 105 ospiti.   una delle discussioni più visualizzate è questa:

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/15004-ti-avrei-sposato

qualcuno sa trarne delle considerazioni generali?


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Ecco*



Skorpio ha detto:


> ?????... Io sui coglioni Heart???... Non vedo l ora di vederlo.. Mi stimola..
> 
> Per il resto, non È che sono l addetto a dar guizzi ed esplosività, sono uno dei tanti..
> 
> Ho messo questo post oggi, ci fosse stata una risposta dico una, che lo recepisse in modo corretto...


vedi?risposta classica senza guizzi.
Qui nessuno è l'addetto,il guizzo creativo,il guizzo perverso è qualcosa che hai o non hai.
Sono uno dei tanti?no sei tu punto e basta.
Io non sono uno dei tanti....ogni tanto mi pesa,ma alla fine ci si nasce,e son contento così.:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> vedi?risposta classica senza guizzi.
> Qui nessuno è l'addetto,il guizzo creativo,il guizzo perverso è qualcosa che hai o non hai.
> Sono uno dei tanti?no sei tu punto e basta.
> Io non sono uno dei tanti....ogni tanto mi pesa,ma alla fine ci si nasce,e son contento così.:rotfl:


Io sono uno dei tanti qui dentro e uno in particolare per chi mi vuol conoscere meglio... Ma se tu sei quello che dici di pensare di essere dallo tu un guizzo no? Chi t'arregge??

Magari dicendo qualcosa di meno scontato rispetto a quanto hai scritto nella tua prima risposta, e cioè sostanzialmente che se uno entra e esce in fondo sono cazzi suoi... 

Coraggio.. Fuori il guizzo!


----------



## oro.blu (4 Aprile 2016)

*si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?brunetta è una donna molto intelligente,se posso esprimere una critica è un pò troppo assolutista,troppo rigida,ognuno vede il mondo con i propri occhi,ma non è detto che sia il modo giusto di vederlo.


è rigida e molto diretta, alle volte mi ha fatto sentire una "donnetta" squallida e insignificante, ha pensato di attribuirmi atteggiamenti che non avevo.... Mi ha anche innervosito e fatto piangere.
Il punto è che non dobbiamo farci convincere dalle idee degli altri se vanno contro le nostre, per quanto ci vengano gridate con forza, ma trarne insegnamento e capire che c'è anche chi la pensa in maniera diversa. Casomai se proprio ci da "fastidio" ignorarlo o conversarci per trovare un punto di incontro.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

*Mah.....*

Io spero solo che il modo bello con cui ciascuno (e ribadisco CIASCUNO) di voi si è posto nei miei confronti non sia dovuto a sentimenti di pena o similia. Che proprio non li voglio suscitare


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io spero solo che il modo bello con cui ciascuno (e ribadisco CIASCUNO) di voi si è posto nei miei confronti non sia dovuto a sentimenti di pena o similia. Che proprio non li voglio suscitare


Nel corso del tempo ho letto di tutto, simpatia, disprezzo, antipatia, insofferenza, derisione, affetto, supporto...ma la pena è un sentimento che qui sopra ho letto molto poco...men che meno nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*NO*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono uno dei tanti qui dentro e uno in particolare per chi mi vuol conoscere meglio... Ma se tu sei quello che dici di pensare di essere dallo tu un guizzo no? Chi t'arregge??
> 
> Magari dicendo qualcosa di meno scontato rispetto a quanto hai scritto nella tua prima risposta, e cioè sostanzialmente che se uno entra e esce in fondo sono cazzi suoi...
> 
> Coraggio.. Fuori il guizzo!


No,io ho scritto qualcosa di diverso.
Io ho scritto che da questo posto si entra e si esce indipendentemente dal posto stesso e da noi che ci siamo dentro!
Si, sono cazzi loro,e le scelte che fanno non sono legate al nostro modo di essere o ale sezioni del forum o altro.
Poi ho scritto pure che di una certa utenza io ne farei pure a meno.
Nulla contro rebecca,ma a 40 anni suonati ci descrivi una storia con paperino,paperoga,stralcy,e dai cazzo ma non scherziamo.
Anni fa sempre la stessa musica,poi sparisce torna e punto e a capo.E da noi cosa cerchi?cioè sarà che le cose te le vai a cercare e non hai il coraggio di cambiare la tua vita in meglio?sarà che non sei sfigata ma pensi di non meritare di più?
SAI PERCHè NON SON INTERVENUTO NEL SUO 3D?perchè sapevo che sarebbe andata a finire come è andata finire,e allora perchè dover sentir dire: oscuro sei sempre tu?
Ecco skorpio,io mi prendo il lusso nella vita,di dire quello che penso e pensare quello che dico,non ho bisogno di consensi,anzi me ne frego,sono quello che sono.Bender?ecco era uno che entrava qui E VOLEVA LEGGERE QUELLO CHE GLI CONVENIVA....sono stato mesi a dargli del coglionazzo....morale della favola?dopo un anno mi ha scritto:AVEVI RAGIONE TU.Allora questo forum non è la usl di zona,io qui scrivo quello che penso...se ti sta bene ok,se no...sti cazzi,ma non cambio il mio modo di fare,per farti restare....non è nel mio interesse e non è nel tuo.:rotfl:Beccati sto guizzo di vita.


----------



## banshee (4 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io spero solo che il modo bello con cui ciascuno (e ribadisco CIASCUNO) di voi si è posto nei miei confronti non sia dovuto a sentimenti di pena o similia. Che proprio non li voglio suscitare


Ma assolutamente no. Per quanto mi riguarda dico.
Mi pongo in modo (spero) gentile e accogliente con i nuovi perché io non sono stata accolta proprio gentilmente :rotfl: da tutti, quindi non faccio agli altri ciò che non mi è piaciuto ricevere.
Anche perché non avrei motivo (parlo sempre per me) di essere scortese coi nuovi, a me un utente in più non toglie nulla  anzi, mi dà qualcosa casomai!


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io spero solo che il modo bello con cui ciascuno (e ribadisco CIASCUNO) di voi si è posto nei miei confronti non sia dovuto a sentimenti di pena o similia. Che proprio non li voglio suscitare


Ti ho invitata a cena e mi hai dato buca. Altro che pena.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Ti ho invitata a cena e mi hai dato buca. Altro che pena.


E dopo la cena vedresti quanta pena ci fai!!.. Altro che pena!!


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> è rigida e molto diretta, alle volte mi ha fatto sentire una "donnetta" squallida e insignificante, ha pensato di attribuirmi atteggiamenti che non avevo.... Mi ha anche innervosito e fatto piangere.
> Il punto è che non dobbiamo farci convincere dalle idee degli altri se vanno contro le nostre, per quanto ci vengano gridate con forza, ma trarne insegnamento e capire che c'è anche chi la pensa in maniera diversa. Casomai se proprio ci da "fastidio" ignorarlo o conversarci per trovare un punto di incontro.


Il punto sarebbe che non si dovrebbe fare piangere nessuno.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> No,io ho scritto qualcosa di diverso.
> Io ho scritto che da questo posto si entra e si esce indipendentemente dal posto stesso e da noi che ci siamo dentro!
> Si, sono cazzi loro,e le scelte che fanno non sono legate al nostro modo di essere o ale sezioni del forum o altro.
> Poi ho scritto pure che di una certa utenza io ne farei pure a meno.
> ...


È esattamente il "guizzo" che pensavo avresti dato...  anche se non saprei quali travolgenti sensazioni ha suscitato...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Il punto sarebbe che non si dovrebbe fare piangere nessuno.


Perchè? Io ho pianto tanto qui dentro
Un conto è piangere per una cattiveria, un conto è piangere perchè qualcuno ti da una gran bella scrollata


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E dopo la cena vedresti quanta pena ci fai!!.. Altro che pena!!


Hai una pagina su televideo?  Non ti capisco nemmeno con Google translate.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè? Io ho pianto tanto qui dentro
> Un conto è piangere per una cattiveria, un conto è piangere perchè qualcuno ti da una gran bella scrollata


Vero.


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Il punto sarebbe che non si dovrebbe fare piangere nessuno.


Il piangere è relativo alla sensibilità di ognuno di noi, allo stesso modo anche il porsi nei confronti degli altri.
Se Oro fosse arrivata tra qualche anno secondo me si sarebbe fatta una risata o magari no, ma quasi sicuramente non avrebbe pianto. Quando le cose sono fresche mi sembra anche normale essere più "deboli".


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè? Io ho pianto tanto qui dentro
> Un conto è piangere per una cattiveria, un conto è piangere perchè qualcuno ti da una gran bella scrollata


allora non ti hanno fatto piangere hai pianto tu.


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

E aggiungo: spero vivamente che alcune persone non si mettano di punta appositamente per far piangere, perchè allora sì che ci sarebbe da piangere...ma non per quello che dicono.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Il punto sarebbe che non si dovrebbe fare piangere nessuno.


Hearth.. Non se ne accorge.. 
Ed è lo stesso motivo per cui non entra in questo post, penso..
Ma non lo fa con cinismo, è semplicemente cosi...


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il piangere è relativo alla sensibilità di ognuno di noi, allo stesso modo anche il porsi nei confronti degli altri.
> Se Oro fosse arrivata tra qualche anno secondo me si sarebbe fatta una risata o magari no, ma quasi sicuramente non avrebbe pianto. Quando le cose sono fresche mi sembra anche normale essere più "deboli".


appunto


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hearth.. Non se ne accorge..
> Ed è lo stesso motivo per cui non entra in questo post, penso..
> Ma non lo fa con cinismo, è semplicemente cosi...


Un appunto.
Hearth è il focolare, lui è Heath, la brughiera...


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> È esattamente il "guizzo" che pensavo avresti dato...  anche se non saprei quali travolgenti sensazioni ha suscitato...


Sensazioni?nessuna.Ho solo scritto il mio pensiero,che poi è come stanno le cose,con me prendi la tangenziale e fai subito,se vuoi farti la città e romperti il cazzo nel traffico e ai semafori...fai pure....:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka e ban: grazie, è che a furia di leggere di "male accoglienze" mi viene da pensare di essere stata presa per un caso disperato :rotfl:


Heat: non è vero! Non mi hai mai invitata!!

E non sarebbe colpa tua, sono io che mi perdo tante belle occasioni


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E aggiungo: spero vivamente che alcune persone non si mettano di punta appositamente per far piangere, perchè allora sì che ci sarebbe da piangere...ma non per quello che dicono.


Un signore diceva sulla croce: perdona loro perché non sanno quello che fanno..


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nicka e ban: grazie, è che a furia di leggere di "male accoglienze" mi viene da pensare di essere stata presa per un caso disperato :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Heat: non è vero! Non mi hai mai invitata!!
> ...


Bè, credo che un minimo di umana comprensione sia anche naturale in un caso di sofferenza subita, ma non è pena, assolutamente.
Si è più accoglienti con chi è stato tradito.
Meno con chi tradisce.
Ancor meno con chi è amante.
Se ci fai caso infatti le percentuali vanno a scalare verso il basso...


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E dopo la cena vedresti quanta pena ci fai!!.. Altro che pena!!



Dovete far qualcosa. Insieme. Tu ed Heath, intendo


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hearth.. Non se ne accorge..
> Ed è lo stesso motivo per cui non entra in questo post, penso..
> Ma non lo fa con cinismo, è semplicemente cosi...


si bocciuolo di rosa esattamente


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sensazioni?nessuna.Ho solo scritto il mio pensiero,che poi è come stanno le cose,con me prendi la tangenziale e fai subito,se vuoi farti la città e romperti il cazzo nel traffico e ai semafori...fai pure....:rotfl:


Volevo solo mostrarti quanto sia facile notare i mancati guizzi altrui, senza rendersi conto della totale assenza dei propri..
Vai pure avanti tu, che mi vien da ridere...


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè, credo che un minimo di umana comprensione sia anche naturale in un caso di sofferenza subita, ma non è pena, assolutamente.
> Si è più accoglienti con chi è stato tradito.
> Meno con chi tradisce.
> Ancor meno con chi è amante.
> Se ci fai caso infatti le percentuali vanno a scalare verso il basso...


Occappa, grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> allora non ti hanno fatto piangere hai pianto tu.


Ho pianto io per le cose che mi hanno detto
Non sempre piangere è negativo per me
A volte ho pianto perchè ci sono rimasta male pur sapendo di essere nella ragione, ma ho capito di esserlo anche grazie a quel pianto


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dovete far qualcosa. Insieme. Tu ed Heath, intendo


Si... Ma tu non sei affatto fuori da questo discorso.. Anzi..


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè, credo che un minimo di umana comprensione sia anche naturale in un caso di sofferenza subita, ma non è pena, assolutamente.
> Si è più accoglienti con chi è stato tradito.
> Meno con chi tradisce.
> Ancor meno con chi è amante.
> Se ci fai caso infatti le percentuali vanno a scalare verso il basso...


Il traditore amante è il fondo della catena alimentare. Che culo che ho


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Volevo solo mostrarti quanto sia facile notare i mancati guizzi altrui, senza rendersi conto della totale assenza dei propri..
> Vai pure avanti tu, che mi vien da ridere...



Grazie,ma se tu non vedi i miei guizzi non è detto che io non ne abbia,solo che tu non li vedi,o fai finta di non vederli.:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il piangere è relativo alla sensibilità di ognuno di noi, allo stesso modo anche il porsi nei confronti degli altri.
> Se Oro fosse arrivata tra qualche anno secondo me si sarebbe fatta una risata o magari no, ma quasi sicuramente non avrebbe pianto. Quando le cose sono fresche mi sembra anche normale essere più "deboli".


É vero quando ci si sente "deboli" é una tragedia....


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Il traditore amante è il fondo della catena alimentare. Che culo che ho


Quindi ben ti sta se ti offendono! :rotfl:


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho pianto io per le cose che mi hanno detto
> Non sempre piangere è negativo per me
> A volte ho pianto perchè ci sono rimasta male pur sapendo di essere nella ragione, ma ho capito di esserlo anche grazie a quel pianto


Sei parente di skorpio? Se sapevo di essere nella ragione prima e dopo non ti è servito a molto credo.


----------



## bettypage (4 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> É vero quando ci si sente "deboli" é una tragedia....


Hai la visione alterata della realtà. Io anche ho pianto. Ora fottesega:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Sei parente di skorpio? Se sapevo di essere nella ragione prima e dopo non ti è servito a molto credo.


No ma magari lo diventiamo in futuro, chi può dirlo 
Ma è probabile che mi sono spiegata male. Quando sono entrata qui ero convinta di quello che sentivo e provavo. Quando mi hanno criticato in maniera pesante, ora davvero è il Paradiso, ho pianto più volte perchè offesa nel non essere capita. Piangere mi ha fatto ripercorrere la mia storia e alla fine sono giunta alla conclusione che era esattamente come credevo che fosse.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> Sei parente di skorpio? Se sapevo di essere nella ragione prima e dopo non ti è servito a molto credo.


È solo la mia amante..
Non sarai geloso, spero...


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ma magari lo diventiamo in futuro, chi può dirlo
> Ma è probabile che mi sono spiegata male. Quando sono entrata qui ero convinta di quello che sentivo e provavo. Quando mi hanno criticato in maniera pesante, ora davvero è il Paradiso, ho pianto più volte perchè offesa nel non essere capita. Piangere mi ha fatto ripercorrere la mia storia e alla fine sono giunta alla conclusione che era esattamente come credevo che fosse.


farfalla su. È come dire che una martellata su un piede ti da la certezza che prima stavi meglio. Tu hai questa certezza perché probabilmente non sei facilmente malleabile.  E probabilmente avevi più bisogno di buttare fuori che di capire qualcosa. 
se hai ancora bisogno di buttare fuori c'è sempre skorpio.


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È solo la mia amante..
> Non sarai geloso, spero...


al limite sbalordito.  Ma è pur vero che non c'è giustizia a questo mondo


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi ben ti sta se ti offendono! :rotfl:


Hanno perso un occasione d oro x capire cosa prova l amante, i suoi disagi, le sue paure, le sue ansie...
Per una sposata tradita saresti stato un pozzo di emozioni e dettagli x capire che dalla altra parte non c'è solo sesso o festini...

Ma tant'è... Meglio catalogare come troia e non se ne parla più...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> al limite sbalordito.  Ma è pur vero che non c'è giustizia a questo mondo


Questo è vero..


----------



## Tessa (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un appunto.
> Hearth è il focolare, lui è Heath, la brughiera...


Heathcliff. 
Vedo se ho conservato 'Cime tempestose' e lo rileggo.


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hanno perso un occasione d oro x capire cosa prova l amante, i suoi disagi, le sue paure, le sue ansie...
> Per una sposata tradita saresti stato un pozzo di emozioni e dettagli x capire che dalla altra parte non c'è solo sesso o festini...
> 
> Ma tant'è... Meglio catalogare come troia e non se ne parla più...


Devo però dire la verità, alcune persone hanno detto che grazie a me hanno capito un po' di più l'altra...o meglio hanno iniziato ad avere un minimo di apertura in più smettendo di pensare solo che il marito/compagno ha avuto a che fare con una puttana e basta. Mi hanno ascoltata, il che non vuol dire che mi stimino o approvino quello che ho fatto, ma hanno ascoltato.
E a me questo basta e avanza.
Sono un essere umano io, mica un mostro a tre teste...


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Heathcliff.
> Vedo se ho conservato 'Cime tempestose' e lo rileggo.


Sì, lo so che è Heathcliff...solo che tutti abbreviano...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo però dire la verità, alcune persone hanno detto che grazie a me hanno capito un po' di più l'altra...o meglio hanno iniziato ad avere un minimo di apertura in più smettendo di pensare solo che il marito/compagno ha avuto a che fare con una puttana e basta. Mi hanno ascoltata, il che non vuol dire che mi stimino o approvino quello che ho fatto, ma hanno ascoltato.
> E a me questo basta e avanza.
> Sono un essere umano io, mica un mostro a tre teste...


Lo spirito di un forum dovrebbe esser questo, non dire "brava!" o "stronza!"
Secondo me.....


----------



## Tessa (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, lo so che è Heathcliff...solo che tutti abbreviano...


Comunque non e' un nick scelto a caso.


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Comunque non e' un nick scelto a caso.


Quasi nessuno lo è...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Comunque non e' un nick scelto a caso.


Credo che ognuno scelga un nick perché rappresenta qualcosa: un'idea di se, un ricordo, uno stato d'animo o ......
difficile sia una scelta del tutto casuale.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo però dire la verità, alcune persone hanno detto che grazie a me hanno capito un po' di più l'altra...o meglio hanno iniziato ad avere un minimo di apertura in più smettendo di pensare solo che il marito/compagno ha avuto a che fare con una puttana e basta. Mi hanno ascoltata, il che non vuol dire che mi stimino o approvino quello che ho fatto, ma hanno ascoltato.
> E a me questo basta e avanza.
> Sono un essere umano io, mica un mostro a tre teste...


E' successa la stessa cosa a me


----------



## Tessa (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quasi nessuno lo è...


La maggior parte e' piuttosto banale.


----------



## Horny (4 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> è rigida e molto diretta, alle volte mi ha fatto sentire una "donnetta" squallida e insignificante, ha pensato di attribuirmi atteggiamenti che non avevo.... Mi ha anche innervosito e fatto piangere.
> Il punto è che non dobbiamo farci convincere dalle idee degli altri se vanno contro le nostre, per quanto ci vengano gridate con forza, ma trarne insegnamento e capire che c'è anche chi la pensa in maniera diversa. Casomai se proprio ci da "fastidio" ignorarlo o conversarci per trovare un punto di incontro.


eh ma eventualmente perché ti smuove, no?
utile.
le pochissime volte che leggere un utente mi ha (blandamente)
innervosito c'erano motivi MIEI.


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> La maggior parte e' piuttosto banale.


La banalità non sempre è negativa...direi che è semplicità...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> La maggior parte e' piuttosto banale.


:rotfl::rotfl:Grazie del complimento :rotfl:


----------



## Horny (4 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io spero solo che il modo bello con cui ciascuno (e ribadisco CIASCUNO) di voi si è posto nei miei confronti non sia dovuto a sentimenti di pena o similia. Che proprio non li voglio suscitare


pena? ohh cielo, no. 
ti ho pure scritto che hai uno degli avatar più fighi!


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' successa la stessa cosa a me


in effetti da tutte e due è stato importante cercare di capire ...spesso non riuscendoci,  punti di vista differenti dai miei.e più sono distanti più la mente si apre.magari non sembra:singleeye: vedi con tebe


----------



## Horny (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un nuovo utente, o un vecchio utente di ritorno, a volte scelgono di entrare o rientrare dal confessionale.
> Anche se a volte entrano dal prive
> 
> Ma al di la di quale porta scelgono per entrare o rientrare, conta la modalita, e portano in genere una loro storia, che quasi sempre è contingenza, e quindi pienamente vissuta a livello emotivo.
> ...


:carneval: e magari non è proprio colpa di nessuno.
in ogni caso non mia.
perché rispondo?
gusto di contravvenire alle regole


----------



## Tessa (4 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Grazie del complimento :rotfl:


Parlo anche per me!
Il mio primo nick (questo e' il secondo) mio marito lo ha trovato in minuti due. Aveva senso per me ma allo stesso tempo era di un ingenuita' sconcertante.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quasi nessuno lo è...


Il mio si
non avevo mai navigato in internet. Ho visto questo forum non ho letto nulla ma tanta era la voglia e fretta di dover buttar fuori che ho pensato alla prima cosa che mi veniva in mente e mi sono iscritta


----------



## Heathcliff (4 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Heathcliff.
> Vedo se ho conservato 'Cime tempestose' e lo rileggo.


meno male che non ho scelto Mosè.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Parlo anche per me!
> Il mio primo nick (questo e' il secondo) mio marito lo ha trovato in minuti due. Aveva senso per me ma allo stesso tempo era di un ingenuita' sconcertante.


Gli è che mi è piaciuta la tua osservazione, il mio è banalissimo in effetti


----------



## Horny (4 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> altra cosa che voglio sottoporre all'attenzione generale
> 
> in questo momento online ci sono 25 utenti registrati e 105 ospiti.   una delle discussioni più visualizzate è questa:
> 
> ...


interessante.
secondo quali criteri di ricerca salta fuori questa discussione?
oggi o sempre?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> meno male che non ho scelto Mosè.


ti toccava  mettere un avatar con le tavole 
ti si  addice più heath.


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> interessante.
> secondo quali criteri di ricerca salta fuori questa discussione?
> oggi o sempre?


non ti saprei dire.    bisognerebbe sapere quali parole chiave vengono inserite sul motore di ricerca


----------



## Tessa (4 Aprile 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> meno male che non ho scelto Mosè.


Chiaro la mia dedizione non si sarebbe spinta fino a farmi leggere la Bibbia. 
Le Bronte sono state una passione da adolescente. Anche la Austen.


----------



## Tessa (4 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti saprei dire.    bisognerebbe sapere quali parole chiave vengono inserite sul motore di ricerca


Ho letto solo l'incipit. 
A te a cosa fa pensare? Voglia di romanticismo?
Prima di aprire mi immaginavo si trattasse di qualcosa di pornissimo.


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ho letto solo l'incipit.
> A te a cosa fa pensare? Voglia di romanticismo?
> Prima di aprire mi immaginavo si trattasse di qualcosa di pornissimo.


come detto, dovrei ipotizzare quali parole chiave siano state inserite sul motore di ricerca.

il porno è l'unica cosa che sicuramente mi sentirei di escludere.     penso più alla ricerca appunto di un luogo dove poter confessare l'inconfessabile.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Aprile 2016)

Il mio Nick è lo stesso che scelsi quando sono stata tradita. Allora era senza punto. Credevo fosse anche lo stesso forum. Infatti mi diceva che oroblu tutto attaccato esisteva già. Chissà, ma era l'alba dei tempi :rotfl::rotfl:
Non so perché allora lo scelsi.....


----------



## Falcor (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È solo la mia amante..
> Non sarai geloso, spero...


Ma visto che io e te siam la stessa persona per osmosi lepidotterina è anche la mia amante. Buono a sapersi :-D

Io comunque devo condividere un punto affrontato da heatcliff. A volte, per non dire spesso, si leggono spunti interessantissimi da utenti nuovi o diversamente inseriti. Ebbene nessuno se li caga di pezza e gli utenti storici parlano sempre e solo tra loro. Questo porta a non postare più col tempo visto che si ha l'idea che ciò che hai da dire non importi a nessuno.


----------



## banshee (4 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma visto che io e te siam la stessa persona per osmosi lepidotterina è anche la mia amante. Buono a sapersi :-D
> 
> Io comunque devo condividere un punto affrontato da heatcliff. A volte, per non dire spesso, si leggono spunti interessantissimi da utenti nuovi o diversamente inseriti. Ebbene nessuno se li caga di pezza e gli utenti storici parlano sempre e solo tra loro. Questo porta a non postare più col tempo visto che si ha l'idea che ciò che hai da dire non importi a nessuno.


Ma ciao  tuttappost?


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> altra cosa che voglio sottoporre all'attenzione generale
> 
> in questo momento online ci sono 25 utenti registrati e 105 ospiti.   una delle discussioni più visualizzate è questa:
> 
> ...


Tutti delusi dalla propria unione che cercano una scusa in quel thread...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Ma visto che io e te siam la stessa persona per osmosi lepidotterina è anche la mia amante. Buono a sapersi :-D
> 
> Io comunque devo condividere un punto affrontato da heatcliff. A volte, per non dire spesso, si leggono spunti interessantissimi da utenti nuovi o diversamente inseriti. Ebbene nessuno se li caga di pezza e gli utenti storici parlano sempre e solo tra loro. Questo porta a non postare più col tempo visto che si ha l'idea che ciò che hai da dire non importi a nessuno.


Ciao Falcor, purtroppo ti comunico che Farfalla non è la mia amante, e quindi nemmeno la tua... 

Quanto al resto.. Non pare questa criticità sia emersa durante il 3d, almeno per ora..
Attendiamo fiduciosi..


----------



## Sheva07 (4 Aprile 2016)

Se a qualcuno brucia, basta mandargli Rocchio per raddrizzarli :rotfl:


[video=youtube;dM0A174im4I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM0A174im4I[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma visto che io e te siam la stessa persona per osmosi lepidotterina è anche la mia amante. Buono a sapersi :-D
> 
> Io comunque devo condividere un punto affrontato da heatcliff. A volte, per non dire spesso, si leggono spunti interessantissimi da utenti nuovi o diversamente inseriti. Ebbene nessuno se li caga di pezza e gli utenti storici parlano sempre e solo tra loro. Questo porta a non postare più col tempo visto che si ha l'idea che ciò che hai da dire non importi a nessuno.


Si è capitato, direi che il confessionale di oro e betty possono essere considerati emblematici
questo rischio si corre quando l'utente X ( utente storico ) interviene in un 3D non tanto per dialogare con il nuovo utente ma piuttosto per dire a utente y ( altro utente storico ) che non capisce niente  e per dimostrarlo tira fuori " questioni trite e ritrite" che appunto coinvolgono solo i nick con maggiore permanenza nel forum, lasciando di fatto il nuovo utente spaesato a chiedersi "ma di che cacchio parlano ?" 
Poi probabile e che il nuovo utente pensi vabbè, mi sa che me ne vado


----------



## Sheva07 (4 Aprile 2016)

Parlando seriamente: I Forum sono posti che danno tanto e ricevono poco. E' cosi da sempre e questo vale per qualsiasi Forum. In un certo senso sono lo specchio delle persone. Gli utenti si iscrivono, si sfogano, parlano dei loro problemi, ricevono consigli e poi se ne vanno quando stanno meglio o quando pensano d'aver ricavato il massimo del ricavabile. E' un po' quello che fanno anche molte persone dal vivo. Poi ci sono persone che non hanno tempo per restare, persone che si scocciano facilmente e persone a cui non vanno a genio i problemini che puo' avere un Forum e scompaiono. 

Io la vedo cosi


----------



## oro.blu (4 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si è capitato, direi che il confessionale di oro e betty possono essere considerati emblematici
> questo rischio si corre quando l'utente X ( utente storico ) interviene in un 3D non tanto per dialogare con il nuovo utente ma piuttosto per dire a utente y ( altro utente storico ) che non capisce niente  e per dimostrarlo tira fuori " questioni trite e ritrite" che appunto coinvolgono solo i nick con maggiore permanenza nel forum, lasciando di fatto il nuovo utente spaesato a chiedersi "ma di che cacchio parlano ?"
> Poi probabile e che il nuovo utente pensi vabbè, mi sa che me ne vado


É vero. Tutto sta quanto la persona che è entrata qui ha bisogno di questo posto...io purtroppo tanta. Ho bisogno di confrontarmi e di scontrarmi. Di piangere e di ridere e anche se alle volte mi sento esclusa dai "vecchi" ,  solo il fatto di leggere mi fa piacere e compagnia


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Sheva07 ha detto:


> Parlando seriamente: I Forum sono posti che danno tanto e ricevono poco. E' cosi da sempre e questo vale per qualsiasi Forum. In un certo senso sono lo specchio delle persone. Gli utenti si iscrivono, si sfogano, parlano dei loro problemi, ricevono consigli e poi se ne vanno quando stanno meglio o quando pensano d'aver ricavato il massimo del ricavabile. E' un po' quello che fanno anche molte persone dal vivo. Poi ci sono persone che non hanno tempo per restare, persone che si scocciano facilmente e persone a cui non vanno a genio i problemini che puo' avere un Forum e scompaiono.
> 
> Io la vedo cosi


Ho scritto le stesse cose...:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma visto che io e te siam la stessa persona per osmosi lepidotterina è anche la mia amante. Buono a sapersi :-D
> 
> Io comunque devo condividere un punto affrontato da heatcliff. A volte, per non dire spesso, si leggono spunti interessantissimi da utenti nuovi o diversamente inseriti. Ebbene nessuno se li caga di pezza e gli utenti storici parlano sempre e solo tra loro. Questo porta a non postare più col tempo visto che si ha l'idea che ciò che hai da dire non importi a nessuno.



Ciao

chi si rilegge ...!
Bentornato ...



sienne


----------



## Sheva07 (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto le stesse cose...:rotfl:



Ahaha scusami! Non ho letto tutti i commenti, a dirla tutta ho letto solo il primo post di Skorpio, perché oggi a differenza di altri giorni mi sento pigro. Comunque mi fa piacere che la pensiamo allo stesso modo


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao Falcor, purtroppo ti comunico che Farfalla non è la mia amante, e quindi nemmeno la tua...
> 
> Quanto al resto.. Non pare questa criticità sia emersa durante il 3d, almeno per ora..
> Attendiamo fiduciosi..


In ordine sono passata da avere un amante ad averne due e tanto per cambiare a non averne nessuno 

Dov é Nicka che è l'unica che mi capisce? 

E poi vi domandate perché il forum é spento. Uccidete di continuo l'auto stima delle donne


----------



## Falcor (4 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma ciao  tuttappost?


Ma veramente avevo postato qualche giorno fa in un altro topic anche salutando espressamente te, little cioppi u.u



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao Falcor, purtroppo ti comunico che Farfalla non è la mia amante, e quindi nemmeno la tua...


Ok non dirlo a lei però 



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chi si rilegge ...!
> Bentornato ...
> ...


Ciao a te


----------



## Rebecca (4 Aprile 2016)

*Cucù*

Ciao.

Sto benino, *eppure *sono qui. Ho ancora un paio di cosette da dire sul perché dal forum alcuni nuovi arrivati fuggono. Senza pretendere di parlare per tutti i fuggitivi, qualche idea me la sono fatta. Vi sono state interpretazioni abbastanza fantasiose. Per me la fuga è stata non dalle critiche, non dalle verità scomode, ma dalla sovrapposizione sulla mia vita di tesi da sostenere a ogni costo, indipendentemente da quanto raccontavo, che ai miei occhi rendevano inutile ogni tentativo di dialogo. Dialogo, mi spiego? Non accondiscendenza o compassione.
Questo è quello che avevo da dire e forse basta, quindi potete anche passare oltre...



...*però *prima che si dica che parlo per parlare senza argomentare, ecco per chi le vuole, le argomentazioni.

*Tesi A: sono rientrata perché stavo male e ora non mi servite più*
Pensatela come volete. Ma quando ho detto "basta" non stavo bene. Stavo malissimo. E ora che sto meglio sono qui. E guardate che la situazione non è rose e fiori e uccellini cinguettanti, ne vedo i limiti grandissimi, non sono giulivamente dedita a godere delle dolcezze dell'ammmmore. Se sto meglio è perché mi ci impegno, anche grazie a cose scritte da alcuni qui che mi hanno dato una scossa.

*Tesi B: sono fuggita perché venivo criticata *
Ci sono persone qui che mi hanno criticata, duramente e ripetutamente, e che io ho ringraziato perché le loro critiche erano ragionevoli e le ho ritenute utili per migliorarmi, per quanto possibile. Mi aspettavo di essere criticata (magari non insultata, però), in fin dei conti sono l'altra, per di più femmina, l'ultimo anello della catena evolutiva, forse appena sopra i vermi. Però pensavo di essere anche ascoltata. Io vi ho ascoltati, ma voi?

*Tesi C: sono fuggita perché mi si dicevano verità che non mi piacevano e non volevo levarmi le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi*
Questa è la palla più grossa. Chi mi ha letta lo sa, le verità che non mi piacciono me le dico sempre (anche troppo) io per prima. Quello che mi sono detta io è che ho sviluppato una dipendenza affettiva da un narcisista che non prova sentimenti per me, ma al quale sono funzionale per il suo narcisismo. Vi pare una bella verità? Eppure me la sono detta da sola, fate un po' voi... Non avete abbattuto il mio castello di fantasie amorose, perché quel castello non era mai stato costruito.

*Perchè io me ne sono andata?*
Una persona che entra in un forum, mettendosi a nudo, esponendosi a critiche attese, denunciando per prima tutte le insicurezze, i limiti propri e della storia che descrive, ci rimane se trova un confronto (ho scritto "confronto", non "conforto"), ma se rimane impelagata in un giro di commenti in cui si vogliono solo sostenere tesi preconfezionate, perchè dovrebbe resistere? E credo che sia quello che capita ai nuovi (soprattutto agli amanti, ancor prima alle amanti) dopo poche battute. Forse cercavo anche una pacca sulla spalla, non lo nego, ma cercavo soprattutto dialogo e non sermoni preconfezionati.
Esempio, schematizzato:
- forum (ovviamente alcuni): il traditore con il terzo vuole solo scopare
- io: (purtroppo) di scopare se ne parla pochissimo, vuole frequentarmi più in società che tra quattro mura
- forum: sei un'ipocrita, vuoi nobilitare una squallida storia di letto
- io: ma a letto non ci andiamo, non sto nobilitando, sto solo dicendo che non vuole solo scopare, perchè non lo fa
- forum: non si tradisce  giocando a scacchi (a dire la verità ci giocavamo pure) ma rotolandosi tra le lenzuola
- io: ma non ci rotoliamo
- forum: allora non gli piaci o non gli tira
- io: si è rifatto vivo
- forum: vuole tenerti in calda per scopare

Insomma, la tesi è da sostenere e basta. Perché mai proseguire un simile balletto surreale? Che se poi questo balletto lo balla un tradito, posso anche capirlo, perché ci si difende anche menando una rovinafamiglie. Ma quando a farlo è un traditore.. :rotfl:

Insomma, mi aspettavo un po' più di capacità di analisi. 

Ultima chiosa: a chi è sconvolto che a 40 anni e passa si costruisca un mondo alla Walt Disney, posso rispondere che tutto è nato casualmente anni fa dal mio avatar, non per vivere nei fumetti, ma per sbeffeggiare un contesto abbastanza surreale nel quale mi sono trovata impigliata, senza volerlo, appunto, nobilitare, ma anzi denunciandone la grettezza.

Amen.


----------



## Falcor (4 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> In ordine sono passata da avere un amante ad averne due e tanto per cambiare a non averne nessuno


Tu hai un promesso sposo. Non ti servono amanti. Devo prendere lo scudiscio?


----------



## banshee (4 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma veramente avevo postato qualche giorno fa in un altro topic anche salutando espressamente te, little cioppi u.u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho letto! Ho latitato nel week end 
Bentornato!


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> In ordine sono passata da avere un amante ad averne due e tanto per cambiare a non averne nessuno
> 
> Dov é Nicka che è l'unica che mi capisce?
> 
> E poi vi domandate perché il forum é spento. Uccidete di continuo l'auto stima delle donne


Eccomi...sono qui...
Tento di ricostruirmela di giorno in giorno, appena mi sentirò meglio arriverà Bender...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ?????... Io sui coglioni Heart???... Non vedo l ora di vederlo.. Mi stimola..
> 
> Per il resto, non È che sono l addetto a dar guizzi ed esplosività, sono uno dei tanti..
> 
> Ho messo questo post oggi, ci fosse stata una risposta dico una, che lo recepisse in modo corretto...


Perché tu noti solo quelli che scrivono. 
Il vero guizzo è cacarla appena di striscio una discussione del genere.
I miei più sentiti omaggi [emoji3]


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché tu noti solo quelli che scrivono.
> Il vero guizzo è cacarla appena di striscio una discussione del genere.
> I miei più sentiti omaggi [emoji3]


Chiara.. Porc... Queste entrate a gamba tesa sono pericolose lo sai... 
Prendi almeno la palla! 
Questa discussione l hanno stimolata proprio quelli che poi hanno fatto i guizzi che dici tu..  Chissà perche..?
Chi ci capisce è bravo, e io sento che in fondo in fondo tu.. Ci capisce..


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 
> Sto benino, *eppure *sono qui. Ho ancora un paio di cosette da dire sul perché dal forum alcuni nuovi arrivati fuggono. Senza pretendere di parlare per tutti i fuggitivi, qualche idea me la sono fatta. Vi sono state interpretazioni abbastanza fantasiose. Per me la fuga è stata non dalle critiche, non dalle verità scomode, ma dalla sovrapposizione sulla mia vita di tesi da sostenere a ogni costo, indipendentemente da quanto raccontavo, che ai miei occhi rendevano inutile ogni tentativo di dialogo. Dialogo, mi spiego? Non accondiscendenza o compassione.
> Questo è quello che avevo da dire e forse basta, quindi potete anche passare oltre...
> ...


Ciao Rebecca in tutto questo mi è parso di cogliere che ti senti meglio, sono lieta.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2016)

amelia fattucchiera torna qui


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*Perplesso*

.. Io la questione l ho posta.. E il 3d l ho fatto, pur non sentendo affatto il problema.. Ma.. Dopo una montagna di messaggi mi sembra che il tutto sia rapidamente deragliato..

Insomma.. Tutto questo problema che sembrava, per fortuna non è... 

Possiamo chiudere questo 3d con rinnovato entusiasmo e serenità.

Se vuole chiudere..Facci lei..
Per me il deragliò può continuare..


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Parlando seriamente: I Forum sono posti che danno tanto e ricevono poco. E' cosi da sempre e questo vale per qualsiasi Forum. In un certo senso sono lo specchio delle persone. Gli utenti si iscrivono, si sfogano, parlano dei loro problemi, ricevono consigli e poi se ne vanno quando stanno meglio o quando pensano d'aver ricavato il massimo del ricavabile. E' un po' quello che fanno anche molte persone dal vivo. Poi ci sono persone che non hanno tempo per restare, persone che si scocciano facilmente e persone a cui non vanno a genio i problemini che puo' avere un Forum e scompaiono.
> 
> Io la vedo cosi


È così.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché tu noti solo quelli che scrivono.
> Il vero guizzo è cacarla appena di striscio una discussione del genere.
> I miei più sentiti omaggi [emoji3]


Mi hai convinto.


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Aprile 2016)

Personalmente sono arrivata da traditrice/amante, e all'epoca mi saltarono abbastanza addosso, ma non mi ha mai dato VERAMENTE noia quello, perché so come sono e solo io conosco la mia storia. Certo è stata dura affrontare tutti i commenti, e ancor più dura perché ero già da sola sotto un enorme stress psicologico che mi stavo auto-infliggendo, e faticoso per questo caratteraccio che mi ritrovo, per cui ho il bisogno estremo di rispondere a ogni cosa che non mi torna, invece di lasciar correre semplificandomi la vita...per cui è stata una breve piccola battaglia, ma in un modo o nell'altro ho ascoltato e scartato o preso in considerazione.
Mi ha dato spesso noia anche la presunzione del volermi accreditare pensieri o un modo di essere che non mi apparteneva, ma che alcuni avevano deciso che io ero...e niente che io potessi dire faceva cambiare questa convinzione; ma fa parte della natura umana valutare gli altri più sulle proprie esperienze che sulle reali parole o, quantomeno, sulle spiegazioni che possono esser date in seguito
 Mi sono anche divertita a leggere certi commenti, come mi diverto tutt'ora a leggere alcune delle vostre conversazioni.

Ma è proprio questo il punto per me...."vostre"....Non riesco a sentirmi parte di questo forum. Ed è questo il VERO motivo per cui mi sono allontanata, o meglio, per cui non sono molto attiva e torno sempre meno anche solo a leggere. 
Tornai dopo un po' di tempo a scrivere come era andata avanti la mia storia, ho scritto in qualche post (non molto, è vero), ma non sono mai riuscita ad integrarmi. Mi sono sempre vista come in un cortile in cui gli altri fanno un gioco di gruppo e si conoscono da anni, e io che tento di avvicinarmi, ma non riesco a farmi sentire. Probabilmente è un mio limite, anche ora la mia storia è cambiata e sta cambiando, e mi piacerebbe parlare anche di altri argomenti con voi, ma mi sono sentita scoraggiata più volte. E' un mio limite, sono tendenzialmente una persona che osserva e poco loquace, ma mi piace la "compagnia", ma è frustrante vedere che spesso vi rispondete solo fra di voi...cosa normalissima in un gruppo in cui ci si conosce a volte anche da anni...ma questo scoraggia.


----------



## Falcor (4 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Personalmente sono arrivata da traditrice/amante, e all'epoca mi saltarono abbastanza addosso,


Chi ti saltò addosso? Dimmelo che lo picchio  Io ricordo che con te fui conprensivo e gentile.


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Personalmente sono arrivata da traditrice/amante, e all'epoca mi saltarono abbastanza addosso, ma non mi ha mai dato VERAMENTE noia quello, perché so come sono e solo io conosco la mia storia. Certo è stata dura affrontare tutti i commenti, e ancor più dura perché ero già da sola sotto un enorme stress psicologico che mi stavo auto-infliggendo, e faticoso per questo caratteraccio che mi ritrovo, per cui ho il bisogno estremo di rispondere a ogni cosa che non mi torna, invece di lasciar correre semplificandomi la vita...per cui è stata una breve piccola battaglia, ma in un modo o nell'altro ho ascoltato e scartato o preso in considerazione.
> Mi ha dato spesso noia anche la presunzione del volermi accreditare pensieri o un modo di essere che non mi apparteneva, ma che alcuni avevano deciso che io ero...e niente che io potessi dire faceva cambiare questa convinzione; ma fa parte della natura umana valutare gli altri più sulle proprie esperienze che sulle reali parole o, quantomeno, sulle spiegazioni che possono esser date in seguito
> Mi sono anche divertita a leggere certi commenti, come mi diverto tutt'ora a leggere alcune delle vostre conversazioni.
> 
> ...


Come ho già detto, tutti siamo stati nuovi...
Sta poi alla percezione di ognuno trovare la voglia o meno di partecipare e rendersi parte attiva.
Tanti arrivano e si chiudono nel proprio thread...
Io ho fatto il contrario,  sono intervenuta ad cazzum in ogni discussione che mi interessava, il raccontare qualcosa di me è stato un passo successivo.
È vero, bisognerebbe sempre presentarsi prima e il confessionale serve anche a quello, ma non essendo un obbligo me ne sono fregata... 
Entrare nella "compagnia" non è così difficile, ma ammetto che anche io ho sentito un clima "chiuso" in questo senso...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Personalmente sono arrivata da traditrice/amante, e all'epoca mi saltarono abbastanza addosso, ma non mi ha mai dato VERAMENTE noia quello, perché so come sono e solo io conosco la mia storia. Certo è stata dura affrontare tutti i commenti, e ancor più dura perché ero già da sola sotto un enorme stress psicologico che mi stavo auto-infliggendo, e faticoso per questo caratteraccio che mi ritrovo, per cui ho il bisogno estremo di rispondere a ogni cosa che non mi torna, invece di lasciar correre semplificandomi la vita...per cui è stata una breve piccola battaglia, ma in un modo o nell'altro ho ascoltato e scartato o preso in considerazione.
> Mi ha dato spesso noia anche la presunzione del volermi accreditare pensieri o un modo di essere che non mi apparteneva, ma che alcuni avevano deciso che io ero...e niente che io potessi dire faceva cambiare questa convinzione; ma fa parte della natura umana valutare gli altri più sulle proprie esperienze che sulle reali parole o, quantomeno, sulle spiegazioni che possono esser date in seguito
> Mi sono anche divertita a leggere certi commenti, come mi diverto tutt'ora a leggere alcune delle vostre conversazioni.
> 
> ...


E torna no? Si farà un gruppo anche noi.. Però è un gruppo dove si tromba, Precisiamo..
Senza garanzie di orgasmo.. Ma si tromba


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Chi ti saltò addosso? Dimmelo che lo picchio  Io ricordo che con te fui conprensivo e gentile.


Comprensivo e dolce come un cherubino.....ma per scrupolo, caso mai ricordassi male, tirati un pugno in faccia.


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come ho già detto, tutti siamo stati nuovi...
> Sta poi alla percezione di ognuno trovare la voglia o meno di partecipare e rendersi parte attiva.
> Tanti arrivano e si chiudono nel proprio thread...
> Io ho fatto il contrario,  sono intervenuta ad cazzum in ogni discussione che mi interessava, il raccontare qualcosa di me è stato un passo successivo.
> ...


Hai ragione, i commenti ad cazzum sono la via migliore , ma appunto e' anche colpa mia, la combo persona chiusa-clima chiuso, è difficile da far ingranare.


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E torna no? Si farà un gruppo anche noi.. Però è un gruppo dove si tromba, Precisiamo..
> Senza garanzie di orgasmo.. Ma si tromba


Tranquillo se vuoi fingo  

(sono scema, non trovo gli smile del forum dal cel. Perdono)


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Tranquillo se vuoi fingo
> 
> (sono scema, non trovo gli smile del forum dal cel. Perdono)


Certo che devi fingere! 
Ti preparo un bigliettino con tutto scritto sopra.. Cosi vado sul sicuro!


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*Falcor Tulip*

.. Ma voi leggete e non entrate, in genere..?


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Ma voi leggete e non entrate, in genere..?


Tempo fa...ultimamente era da tempo che non leggevo.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Personalmente sono arrivata da traditrice/amante, e all'epoca mi saltarono abbastanza addosso, ma non mi ha mai dato VERAMENTE noia quello, perché so come sono e solo io conosco la mia storia. Certo è stata dura affrontare tutti i commenti, e ancor più dura perché ero già da sola sotto un enorme stress psicologico che mi stavo auto-infliggendo, e faticoso per questo caratteraccio che mi ritrovo, per cui ho il bisogno estremo di rispondere a ogni cosa che non mi torna, invece di lasciar correre semplificandomi la vita...per cui è stata una breve piccola battaglia, ma in un modo o nell'altro ho ascoltato e scartato o preso in considerazione.
> Mi ha dato spesso noia anche la presunzione del volermi accreditare pensieri o un modo di essere che non mi apparteneva, ma che alcuni avevano deciso che io ero...e niente che io potessi dire faceva cambiare questa convinzione; ma fa parte della natura umana valutare gli altri più sulle proprie esperienze che sulle reali parole o, quantomeno, sulle spiegazioni che possono esser date in seguito
> Mi sono anche divertita a leggere certi commenti, come mi diverto tutt'ora a leggere alcune delle vostre conversazioni.
> 
> ...


Questo mi dispiace, si credo che talvolta  ci "parliamo addosso" senza accorgerci che escludiamo altri.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Tempo fa...ultimamente era da tempo che non leggevo.


Hai riletto x caso e ti sei sentita coinvolta a scrivere..? Spiega.. Dai


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che devi fingere!
> Ti preparo un bigliettino con tutto scritto sopra.. Cosi vado sul sicuro!


Bravo....son pigra, facilitami le cose


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come ho già detto, tutti siamo stati nuovi...
> Sta poi alla percezione di ognuno trovare la voglia o meno di partecipare e rendersi parte attiva.
> Tanti arrivano e si chiudono nel proprio thread...
> Io ho fatto il contrario,  sono intervenuta ad cazzum in ogni discussione che mi interessava, il raccontare qualcosa di me è stato un passo successivo.
> ...


Anche io non mi sono "confessata" anche perché la mia storia era superata. 
Sono pure io entrata in alcuni 3D per dire la mia senza chiedere permesso


----------



## Tulipmoon (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai riletto x caso e ti sei sentita coinvolta a scrivere..? Spiega.. Dai


Si be', ne avevo già parlato con qualcuno di questa sensazione che avevo, per cui vedendo il 3d ho risposto. Ma ogni tanto scrivo comunque...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Si be', ne avevo già parlato con qualcuno di questa sensazione che avevo, per cui vedendo il 3d ho risposto. Ma ogni tanto scrivo comunque...


Ne so qualcosa.. 

Ti senti come.. 
. fuori posto.. ?


----------



## Falcor (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Ma voi leggete e non entrate, in genere..?


Beh prima postavo e anche tanto, basta vedere quanti post ho lasciato in giro 

Poi per diversi motivi tra cui sicuramente meno tempo a disposizione e scazzi vari ho iniziato a latitare e per un bel po nemmeno ho letto. Ora spero di tornare il cazzaro spammatore di prima. Che vedo troppa serietà qua in giro da un po. Serve un po di pasta e patate in più.

Ah e comunque skorpio. Giù occhi, mani, polpastrelli, papille gustative e bulbi oculari da lepidotterina  She's mine


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Beh prima postavo e anche tanto, basta vedere quanti post ho lasciato in giro
> 
> Poi per diversi motivi tra cui sicuramente meno tempo a disposizione e scazzi vari ho iniziato a latitare e per un bel po nemmeno ho letto. Ora spero di tornare il cazzaro spammatore di prima. Che vedo troppa serietà qua in giro da un po. Serve un po di pasta e patate in più.
> 
> Ah e comunque skorpio. Giù occhi, mani, polpastrelli, papille gustative e bulbi oculari da lepidotterina  She's mine


Orca miseriaccia lo sospettavo.. 
Comunque e tornate dai..
Conoscerete qualcuno o qualcuna.. Non so qualche tegamona che va con uno sposato. Non so...
Qualche marito pieno di corna.. Qualcuno a posto insomma..
Che qui quelli di la bronciolano che c'è poca gente, ma il lavoro di reclutamento devo farlo io....


----------



## Tessa (4 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Hai ragione, i commenti ad cazzum sono la via migliore , ma appunto e' anche colpa mia, la combo persona chiusa-clima chiuso, è difficile da far ingranare.


Ma io non ho capito una cosa. 
Tu e Falcor vi conoscevate da prima o vi siete conosciuti qui?
Perche' invece io ho avuto la sensazione che ci fosse un gemellaggio e che ve la cantaste solo tra di voi.


----------



## Tessa (4 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Orca miseriaccia lo sospettavo..
> Comunque e tornate dai..
> Conoscerete qualcuno o qualcuna.. Non so qualche tegamona che va con uno sposato. Non so...
> Qualche marito pieno di corna.. Qualcuno a posto insomma..
> Che qui quelli di la bronciolano che c'è poca gente, ma il lavoro di reclutamento devo farlo io....


Tegamona?
Bronciolano?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Tessa ha detto:


> Tegamona?
> Bronciolano?


.... si!..  scusa.. è inflessione di vernacolo
starebbe per brontolare.. 
mentre sul tegamona.. ehm.. da tegame..


----------



## Sheva07 (4 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Personalmente sono arrivata da traditrice/amante, e all'epoca mi saltarono abbastanza addosso, ma non mi ha mai dato VERAMENTE noia quello, perché so come sono e solo io conosco la mia storia. Certo è stata dura affrontare tutti i commenti, e ancor più dura perché ero già da sola sotto un enorme stress psicologico che mi stavo auto-infliggendo, e faticoso per questo caratteraccio che mi ritrovo, per cui ho il bisogno estremo di rispondere a ogni cosa che non mi torna, invece di lasciar correre semplificandomi la vita...per cui è stata una breve piccola battaglia, ma in un modo o nell'altro ho ascoltato e scartato o preso in considerazione.
> Mi ha dato spesso noia anche la presunzione del volermi accreditare pensieri o un modo di essere che non mi apparteneva, ma che alcuni avevano deciso che io ero...e niente che io potessi dire faceva cambiare questa convinzione; ma fa parte della natura umana valutare gli altri più sulle proprie esperienze che sulle reali parole o, quantomeno, sulle spiegazioni che possono esser date in seguito
> Mi sono anche divertita a leggere certi commenti, come mi diverto tutt'ora a leggere alcune delle vostre conversazioni.
> 
> ...



Pure io sono nuovo, ma credo d'essere uno dei pochi che non ha nulla da dire su come sono stato accolto, se non parole positive. E' tutto l'insieme che crea l'accoglienza più o meno facile, questo è quello che penso ed è anche quello che hai scritto te. Il carattere dell'utente nuovo fa il 70% del lavoro secondo me. 

Da quando sono iscritto qua ho sempre pensato una cosa, che forse non ho mai detto... Credo che quasi tutti gli utenti nuovi, pensino che l'unico modo per trovare conforto, sia quello di scrivere nel confessionale e basta. Restare solo nel proprio topic. Chiarendo che ognuno fa ciò che vuole, secondo me questo non è l'atteggiamento migliore per cercare di migliorare la propria situazione e anche il proprio umore. Tradimento.net è un Forum, noi siamo persone e non facciamo miracoli, ma cercare di svagarsi o comunque staccare la spina aiuta e pure tanto. Fossilizzarsi solamente sui problemi non farà altro che renderli ancor più grandi. Ecco perché forse, cazzeggiare, rispondere a discussioni che nulla centrano con i nostri problemi puo' aiutare chi sta male, ma puo' aiutare anche gli utenti storici a conoscere meglio quelli nuovi. Se uno parla solamente nella sua discussione e non interagisce in altri modi "col Forum" è normale che gli utenti più vecchi (intendo iscritti da più tempo) non riusciranno a conoscere i nuovi arrivati. Quindi anche le frasi "Tu non mi conosci" etc. Sono un piccolo controsenso! La prima regola per poter conoscere qualcuno è che "questo qualcuno" voglia farsi conoscere. E' come una persona che cerca di inserirsi in un gruppo nuovo di amici, ma quando sta al tavolo parla solamente di un argomento, che forse all'inizio puo' anche andare bene, ma poi magari dà noia, perché la vita non è fatta di un solo argomento e nel restante tempo sta zitta. E' normale che in questo modo l'integrazione sia nulla o comunque molto faticosa.


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io non mi sono "confessata" anche perché la mia storia era superata.
> Sono pure io entrata in alcuni 3D per dire la mia senza chiedere permesso


Ma mi pare che tu come me avessi già esperienza di altri fora...sicché credo che questo sia sufficiente per sapersi gestire in maniera differente rispetto ad un utente vergine.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma mi pare che tu come me avessi già esperienza di altri fora...sicché credo che questo sia sufficiente per sapersi gestire in maniera differente rispetto ad un utente vergine.


Si prima di tradì altri 4 forum. 
Be si può essere, diciamo che si è meno timorosi forse perché certi meccanismi forumistici si conoscono.
Inoltre, ripeto, sono entrata qui serena dal punto di vista sentimentale, non avendo nervi scoperti evidentemente mi sono adattata meglio di chi entra con un problema e non trova le risposte che vorrebbe o i modi di approccio che preferirebbe


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si prima di tradì altri 4 forum.
> Be si può essere, diciamo che si è meno timorosi forse perché certi meccanismi forumistici si conoscono.
> Inoltre, ripeto, sono entrata qui serena dal punto di vista sentimentale, non avendo nervi scoperti evidentemente mi sono adattata meglio di chi entra con un problema e non trova le risposte che vorrebbe o i modi di approccio che preferirebbe


Quindi abbiamo la stessa esperienza e quindi lo stesso approccio...
(è pure il mio quinto, sesto se ne escludo uno dove ho scritto meno di 20 messaggi... )


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi abbiamo la stessa esperienza e quindi lo stesso approccio...
> (è pure il mio quinto, sesto se ne escludo uno dove ho scritto meno di 20 messaggi... )


Si anche io ho scritto 4 dove diciamo ho contribuito a dare opinioni e confronti.
dovrei fare mente locale e forse ne trovo magari uno o due dove ho fatto delle comparsate da meteora 
si si ora mi ricordo un forum di sole donne, peraltro divertentissimo non mi ricordo assolutamente il nome ma aveva a che fare mi sembra con un " muretto"
li restai poco tempo perché poi ero impegnata più che altro nel forum che amministravo.


----------



## disincantata (4 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Pure io sono nuovo, ma credo d'essere uno dei pochi che non ha nulla da dire su come sono stato accolto, se non parole positive. E' tutto l'insieme che crea l'accoglienza più o meno facile, questo è quello che penso ed è anche quello che hai scritto te. Il carattere dell'utente nuovo fa il 70% del lavoro secondo me.
> 
> Da quando sono iscritto qua ho sempre pensato una cosa, che forse non ho mai detto... Credo che quasi tutti gli utenti nuovi, pensino che l'unico modo per trovare conforto, sia quello di scrivere nel confessionale e basta. Restare solo nel proprio topic. Chiarendo che ognuno fa ciò che vuole, secondo me questo non è l'atteggiamento migliore per cercare di migliorare la propria situazione e anche il proprio umore. Tradimento.net è un Forum, noi siamo persone e non facciamo miracoli, ma cercare di svagarsi o comunque staccare la spina aiuta e pure tanto. Fossilizzarsi solamente sui problemi non farà altro che renderli ancor più grandi. Ecco perché forse, cazzeggiare, rispondere a discussioni che nulla centrano con i nostri problemi puo' aiutare chi sta male, ma puo' aiutare anche gli utenti storici a conoscere meglio quelli nuovi. Se uno parla solamente nella sua discussione e non interagisce in altri modi "col Forum" è normale che gli utenti più vecchi (intendo iscritti da più tempo) non riusciranno a conoscere i nuovi arrivati. Quindi anche le frasi "Tu non mi conosci" etc. Sono un piccolo controsenso! La prima regola per poter conoscere qualcuno è che "questo qualcuno" voglia farsi conoscere. E' come una persona che cerca di inserirsi in un gruppo nuovo di amici, ma quando sta al tavolo parla solamente di un argomento, che forse all'inizio puo' anche andare bene, ma poi magari dà noia, perché la vita non è fatta di un solo argomento e nel restante tempo sta zitta. E' normale che in questo modo l'integrazione sia nulla o comunque molto faticosa.



:up:


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si anche io ho scritto 4 dove diciamo ho contribuito a dare opinioni e confronti.
> dovrei fare mente locale e forse ne trovo magari uno o due dove ho fatto delle comparsate da meteora
> si si ora mi ricordo un forum di sole donne, peraltro divertentissimo non mi ricordo assolutamente il nome ma aveva a che fare mi sembra con un " muretto"
> li restai poco tempo perché poi ero impegnata più che altro nel forum che amministravo.


Ecco, mi è venuto in mente pure a me un altro che era tematico tipo questo (non tradimento) al quale ho partecipato in maniera molto attiva. 
Tutti gli altri erano generici.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco, mi è venuto in mente pure a me un altro che era tematico tipo questo (non tradimento) al quale ho partecipato in maniera molto attiva.
> Tutti gli altri erano generici.


Magari ci siamo incrociate e non ci riconosciamo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mah dipende..chi arriva, racconta la propria storia e si picca perchè non gli viene detto ciò che si aspetta e se ne va con quell'atteggiamento che visivamente immagino stile struzzo di Fantasia  non so quanto arricchisca..


Capita anche nella vita reale.
Secondo me arricchisce


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito una cosa.
> Tu e Falcor vi conoscevate da prima o vi siete conosciuti qui?
> Perche' invece io ho avuto la sensazione che ci fosse un gemellaggio e che ve la cantaste solo tra di voi.



Ci siamo conosciuti qui. 

Cantare cosa?


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Pure io sono nuovo, ma credo d'essere uno dei pochi che non ha nulla da dire su come sono stato accolto, se non parole positive. E' tutto l'insieme che crea l'accoglienza più o meno facile, questo è quello che penso ed è anche quello che hai scritto te. Il carattere dell'utente nuovo fa il 70% del lavoro secondo me.
> 
> Da quando sono iscritto qua ho sempre pensato una cosa, che forse non ho mai detto... Credo che quasi tutti gli utenti nuovi, pensino che l'unico modo per trovare conforto, sia quello di scrivere nel confessionale e basta. Restare solo nel proprio topic. Chiarendo che ognuno fa ciò che vuole, secondo me questo non è l'atteggiamento migliore per cercare di migliorare la propria situazione e anche il proprio umore. Tradimento.net è un Forum, noi siamo persone e non facciamo miracoli, ma cercare di svagarsi o comunque staccare la spina aiuta e pure tanto. Fossilizzarsi solamente sui problemi non farà altro che renderli ancor più grandi. Ecco perché forse, cazzeggiare, rispondere a discussioni che nulla centrano con i nostri problemi puo' aiutare chi sta male, ma puo' aiutare anche gli utenti storici a conoscere meglio quelli nuovi. Se uno parla solamente nella sua discussione e non interagisce in altri modi "col Forum" è normale che gli utenti più vecchi (intendo iscritti da più tempo) non riusciranno a conoscere i nuovi arrivati. Quindi anche le frasi "Tu non mi conosci" etc. Sono un piccolo controsenso! La prima regola per poter conoscere qualcuno è che "questo qualcuno" voglia farsi conoscere. E' come una persona che cerca di inserirsi in un gruppo nuovo di amici, ma quando sta al tavolo parla solamente di un argomento, che forse all'inizio puo' anche andare bene, ma poi magari dà noia, perché la vita non è fatta di un solo argomento e nel restante tempo sta zitta. E' normale che in questo modo l'integrazione sia nulla o comunque molto faticosa.



Nono ma infatti la penso come te. Anzi io i miei due 3d, quello con cui sono arrivata e il piccolo aggiornamento, li ho proprio fatti togliere, perché non mi interessava che si continuasse a parlarne.
Mi riferivo proprio in generale alle sensazioni che ho avuto commentando in qua e là.


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questo mi dispiace, si credo che talvolta  ci "parliamo addosso" senza accorgerci che escludiamo altri.



Non ti preoccupare, è normale che alle volte succeda, sarebbe strano il contrario in un gruppo di persone che è presente da tanto...però appunto quando alle volte diventa eccessivamente chiuso, per un carattere come il mio (e infatti parlo solo di uno dei miei motivi per cui alle volte sono latitante; non credo sia questo o solo questo il motivo per cui i nuovi iscritti se ne vanno) diventa difficile inserirsi. Tutto qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 
> Sto benino, *eppure *sono qui. Ho ancora un paio di cosette da dire sul perché dal forum alcuni nuovi arrivati fuggono. Senza pretendere di parlare per tutti i fuggitivi, qualche idea me la sono fatta. Vi sono state interpretazioni abbastanza fantasiose. Per me la fuga è stata non dalle critiche, non dalle verità scomode, ma dalla sovrapposizione sulla mia vita di tesi da sostenere a ogni costo, indipendentemente da quanto raccontavo, che ai miei occhi rendevano inutile ogni tentativo di dialogo. Dialogo, mi spiego? Non accondiscendenza o compassione.
> Questo è quello che avevo da dire e forse basta, quindi potete anche passare oltre...
> ...


Cara Rebecca,
abbi pazienza ma io una cosa te la devo dire.
Perchè io i tuoi 3d li ho letti.
E il banner che vedo nel forum mi ispira.
Quindi: quando uno ha male a un dente normalmente quello che fa è prendere un antidolorifico e chiamare il dentista.
Quando uno ha male a un dente e una fottuta paura del dentista, piglia solo l'antidolorifico.
Se gli dici che deve andare dal dentista dopo che ha preso l'antidolorifico ti dice che non importa perchè sta bene.
Se gli dici di andare dal dentista quando, avendo finito l'antidolorifico, è lì che rantola rannicchiato sul divano, ti risponde che a lui serve solo l'antidolorifico.
E tu gli rispondi: sì ma hai male a un dente, capisci?
E lui ti dice: sì ma quando prendo l'antidolorifico sto bene, capisci?
E non è che non sa che deve andare dal dentista, lo sa.
Ma piuttosto che andarci, sviluppa una bella dipendenza da antidolorifici che non ammetterà mai.
E intanto il dente muore.
Ma nel frattempo non va dal dentista e se gli fai presente che sta facendo una cazzata, ti manda a cagare.
A me pare che nel tuo caso sia andata più o meno così.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Aprile 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Esempio, schematizzato:
> - forum (ovviamente alcuni): il traditore con il terzo vuole solo scopare
> - io: (purtroppo) di scopare se ne parla pochissimo, vuole frequentarmi più in società che tra quattro mura
> - forum: sei un'ipocrita, vuoi nobilitare una squallida storia di letto
> ...


Rebecca,
se ti riferisci a me, io non ho mai escluso che una storia 'extra' possa essere anche altro e non solo una storia di sesso.
E' che descriverla solo come tale, cioè come luogo di incontro per i pensieri e non anche per i sensi, a me è sempre parso molto ipocrita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Rebecca,
> se ti riferisci a me, io non ho mai escluso che una storia 'extra' possa essere anche altro e non solo una storia di sesso.
> E' che *descriverla solo come tale, cioè come luogo di incontro per i pensieri e non anche per i sensi, a me è sempre parso molto ipocrita*.



a me sembra alquanto ipocrita anche il contrario


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a me sembra alquanto ipocrita anche il contrario


A mio modesto avviso credo che sia più facile tentare di 'nobilitare' una storia extra ammantandola di significati profondissimi, nella quale la componente 'ludica' (cioè quella relativa alla sessualità, all'attrazione, alla seduzione) viene esclusa o minimizzata.
Poi, la circostanza per cui 'sta gran condivisione di temi 'alti' si sciolga come neve al sole una volta che il tradimento viene a galla ne svela tutta l'inconsistenza.


----------



## Heathcliff (5 Aprile 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 
> Sto benino, *eppure *sono qui. Ho ancora un paio di cosette da dire sul perché dal forum alcuni nuovi arrivati fuggono. Senza pretendere di parlare per tutti i fuggitivi, qualche idea me la sono fatta. Vi sono state interpretazioni abbastanza fantasiose. Per me la fuga è stata non dalle critiche, non dalle verità scomode, ma dalla sovrapposizione sulla mia vita di tesi da sostenere a ogni costo, indipendentemente da quanto raccontavo, che ai miei occhi rendevano inutile ogni tentativo di dialogo. Dialogo, mi spiego? Non accondiscendenza o compassione.
> Questo è quello che avevo da dire e forse basta, quindi potete anche passare oltre...
> ...


non c'entra nulla traditore tradito amante.  Quello che ti parlava era un uomo. Che ti stava dicendo che quando si frequenta una donna specialmente in una relazione che dovrebbe essere passionale il sesso è un pilastro fondamentale.  Anche se hai problemi è la passione che ti spinge verso quella donna anziché un'altra. Non il farla vedere in giro per mostrare qualcosa.  È visto che lo sai benissimo anche tu cosa era la vostra relazione non te la prendere con me se non mi sono complimentato per come impieghi il tuo tempo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *A mio modesto avviso credo che sia più facile tentare di 'nobilitare' una storia extra ammantandola di significati profondissimi, nella quale la componente 'ludica' (cioè quella relativa alla sessualità, all'attrazione, alla seduzione) viene esclusa o minimizzata.*
> Poi, la circostanza per cui 'sta gran condivisione di temi 'alti' si sciolga come neve al sole una volta che il tradimento viene a galla ne svela tutta l'inconsistenza.


perché è quello che tendi a fare tu o hai fatto tu.
io non mi sono mai sentita di valutare la consistenza delle storie altrui


----------



## oro.blu (5 Aprile 2016)

*SENTO PUZZA DI BRUCIATO*

Mi sa che sto bruciando....o son già cenere? Ho una gran voglia di star qui ma son divenuta trasparente ....


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi sa che sto bruciando....o son già cenere? Ho una gran voglia di star qui ma son divenuta trasparente ....


cambia look!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi sa che sto bruciando....o son già cenere? Ho una gran voglia di star qui ma son divenuta trasparente ....


se ti può consolare oggi ho mandato 5 mail con richiesta di chiarimenti per cose urgentissime e non mi si è filato nessuno.
è un mondo difficile.


----------



## Horny (5 Aprile 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cara Rebecca,
> abbi pazienza ma io una cosa te la devo dire.
> Perchè io i tuoi 3d li ho letti.
> E il banner che vedo nel forum mi ispira.
> ...


rebecca, torna!
(a me si era rovinato pure l'osso sotto i denti....)


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché è quello che tendi a fare tu o hai fatto tu.
> io non mi sono mai sentita di valutare la consistenza delle storie altrui


Veramente ho fatto l'esatto contrario.
Le cazzate che ho fatto sono ben altre..


----------



## Ridosola (22 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un nuovo utente, o un vecchio utente di ritorno, a volte scelgono di entrare o rientrare dal confessionale.
> Anche se a volte entrano dal prive
> 
> Ma al di la di quale porta scelgono per entrare o rientrare, conta la modalita, e portano in genere una loro storia, che quasi sempre è contingenza, e quindi pienamente vissuta a livello emotivo.
> ...


 
Innanzitutto mi scuso perchè non sto rispettando la tua gentile richiesta...ma leggendo le risposte ho visto che non sono l'unica
Sono nuova qui e mi fa piacere raccontarti la mia personale esperienza, sperando sia utile a rispondere alle domande del tuo post: mi sono iscritta al forum perchè avevo bisogno innazitutto di sfogarmi, e poi di ascoltare l'opinione degli altri sul momento che stavo vivendo.
Tutti quelli che hanno voluto e si sono sentiti di rispondere  sono stati abbastanza garbati e gentili, alcuni più di altri, ma in generale ho avuto una buona impressione; devo però evidenziare che non con tutti i nuovi utenti siete sempre così affabili come lo siete stati con me! Mi collego quasi ogni giorno, passo a leggervi, durante una discussione qualcuno mi incuriosisce e vado a scovare la sua storia. Qualche volta sono stata tentata di intervenire, ma poi ho desistito, perché la cosa mi imbarazza un po’… da una parte mi sento un’estranea che si inserisce in un gruppo già consolidato, alcuni di voi si conoscono da tanto e qualche volta ho avuto modo di capire anche “al di fuori” … dall’altra, mi pare di essere più giovane della maggior parte degli altri utenti e quindi non idonea a dare consigli o esprimere opinioni su chi, in linea di massima, dovrebbe saperne più di me della vita.
Ecco, oggi mi sono fatta coraggio! Magari è un inizio!


----------



## Spot (22 Aprile 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Innanzitutto mi scuso perchè non sto rispettando la tua gentile richiesta...ma leggendo le risposte ho visto che non sono l'unica
> Sono nuova qui e mi fa piacere raccontarti la mia personale esperienza, sperando sia utile a rispondere alle domande del tuo post: mi sono iscritta al forum perchè avevo bisogno innazitutto di sfogarmi, e poi di ascoltare l'opinione degli altri sul momento che stavo vivendo.
> Tutti quelli che hanno voluto e si sono sentiti di rispondere  sono stati abbastanza garbati e gentili, alcuni più di altri, ma in generale ho avuto una buona impressione; devo però evidenziare che non con tutti i nuovi utenti siete sempre così affabili come lo siete stati con me! Mi collego quasi ogni giorno, passo a leggervi, durante una discussione qualcuno mi incuriosisce e vado a scovare la sua storia. Qualche volta sono stata tentata di intervenire, ma poi ho desistito, perché la cosa mi imbarazza un po’… da una parte mi sento un’estranea che si inserisce in un gruppo già consolidato, alcuni di voi si conoscono da tanto e qualche volta ho avuto modo di capire anche “al di fuori” … dall’altra, mi pare di essere più giovane della maggior parte degli altri utenti e quindi non idonea a dare consigli o esprimere opinioni su chi, in linea di massima, dovrebbe saperne più di me della vita.
> Ecco, oggi mi sono fatta coraggio! Magari è un inizio!


Quanti anni hai?


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Innanzitutto mi scuso perchè non sto rispettando la tua gentile richiesta...ma leggendo le risposte ho visto che non sono l'unica
> Sono nuova qui e mi fa piacere raccontarti la mia personale esperienza, sperando sia utile a rispondere alle domande del tuo post: mi sono iscritta al forum perchè avevo bisogno innazitutto di sfogarmi, e poi di ascoltare l'opinione degli altri sul momento che stavo vivendo.
> Tutti quelli che hanno voluto e si sono sentiti di rispondere  sono stati abbastanza garbati e gentili, alcuni più di altri, ma in generale ho avuto una buona impressione; devo però evidenziare che non con tutti i nuovi utenti siete sempre così affabili come lo siete stati con me! Mi collego quasi ogni giorno, passo a leggervi, durante una discussione qualcuno mi incuriosisce e vado a scovare la sua storia. Qualche volta sono stata tentata di intervenire, ma poi ho desistito, perché la cosa mi imbarazza un po’… da una parte mi sento un’estranea che si inserisce in un gruppo già consolidato, alcuni di voi si conoscono da tanto e qualche volta ho avuto modo di capire anche “al di fuori” … dall’altra, mi pare di essere più giovane della maggior parte degli altri utenti e quindi non idonea a dare consigli o esprimere opinioni su chi, in linea di massima, dovrebbe saperne più di me della vita.
> Ecco, oggi mi sono fatta coraggio! Magari è un inizio!



Ciao

hai fatto un buon inizio. 

Il bello delle opinioni sono le angolature e questi non hanno età. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2016)

*...*



Ridosola ha detto:


> Innanzitutto mi scuso perchè non sto rispettando la tua gentile richiesta...ma leggendo le risposte ho visto che non sono l'unica
> Sono nuova qui e mi fa piacere raccontarti la mia personale esperienza, sperando sia utile a rispondere alle domande del tuo post: mi sono iscritta al forum perchè avevo bisogno innazitutto di sfogarmi, e poi di ascoltare l'opinione degli altri sul momento che stavo vivendo.
> Tutti quelli che hanno voluto e si sono sentiti di rispondere  sono stati abbastanza garbati e gentili, alcuni più di altri, ma in generale ho avuto una buona impressione; devo però evidenziare che non con tutti i nuovi utenti siete sempre così affabili come lo siete stati con me! Mi collego quasi ogni giorno, passo a leggervi, durante una discussione qualcuno mi incuriosisce e vado a scovare la sua storia. Qualche volta sono stata tentata di intervenire, ma poi ho desistito, perché la cosa mi imbarazza un po’… da una parte mi sento un’estranea che si inserisce in un gruppo già consolidato, alcuni di voi si conoscono da tanto e qualche volta ho avuto modo di capire anche “al di fuori” … dall’altra, mi pare di essere più giovane della maggior parte degli altri utenti e quindi non idonea a dare consigli o esprimere opinioni su chi, in linea di massima, dovrebbe saperne più di me della vita.
> Ecco, oggi mi sono fatta coraggio! Magari è un inizio!


Per me puoi fare e dire tutto ma proprio tutto quello che vuoi.. 
Ivi compreso mandarmi a quel paese..


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Ridisola?Ridi con noi....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Innanzitutto mi scuso perchè non sto rispettando la tua gentile richiesta...ma leggendo le risposte ho visto che non sono l'unica
> Sono nuova qui e mi fa piacere raccontarti la mia personale esperienza, sperando sia utile a rispondere alle domande del tuo post: mi sono iscritta al forum perchè avevo bisogno innazitutto di sfogarmi, e poi di ascoltare l'opinione degli altri sul momento che stavo vivendo.
> Tutti quelli che hanno voluto e si sono sentiti di rispondere  sono stati abbastanza garbati e gentili, alcuni più di altri, ma in generale ho avuto una buona impressione; devo però evidenziare che non con tutti i nuovi utenti siete sempre così affabili come lo siete stati con me! Mi collego quasi ogni giorno, passo a leggervi, durante una discussione qualcuno mi incuriosisce e vado a scovare la sua storia. Qualche volta sono stata tentata di intervenire, ma poi ho desistito, perché la cosa mi imbarazza un po’… da una parte mi sento un’estranea che si inserisce in un gruppo già consolidato, alcuni di voi si conoscono da tanto e qualche volta ho avuto modo di capire anche “al di fuori” … dall’altra, mi pare di essere più giovane della maggior parte degli altri utenti e quindi non idonea a dare consigli o esprimere opinioni su chi, in linea di massima, dovrebbe saperne più di me della vita.
> Ecco, oggi mi sono fatta coraggio! Magari è un inizio!


Ciao, è un buon inizio direi, non ti preoccupare puoi scrivere la tua opinione sempre, ci mancherebbe
la tua impressione di arrivare in una gruppo già consolidato è stat ala stessa sensazione mia 3 anni fa circa... Come vedi sono qui e scrivo di tutto baggianate e cose leggermente più seri 
sull'eta credo che qui si vada  dai più giovani ai più grandicelli ... Io per esempio sono vecchia fuori ma giovane dentro


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ridisola?Ridi con noi....:rotfl:


Ecco RIdosola  questo è oscuro "mio marito" virtuale, il nostro matrimonio va alla grande perché non ci incontriamo mai :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco RIdosola  questo è oscuro "mio marito" virtuale, il nostro matrimonio va alla grande perché non ci incontriamo mai :rotfl::rotfl:


Fiamma,ma tu sei contenta di questo matrimonio virtuale?:rotfl:un matrimonio molto bianco.... :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiamma,ma tu sei contenta di questo matrimonio virtuale?:rotfl:un matrimonio molto bianco.... :rotfl:


Il bianco come il nero sta bene su tutto, sicché per me va bene, nemmeno litighiamo mai :rotfl:

basta  che se dovessi prima o poi prendere la E45 esci all'uscita giusta :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il bianco come il nero sta bene su tutto, sicché per me va bene, nemmeno litighiamo mai :rotfl:
> 
> basta  che se dovessi prima o poi prendere la E45 esci all'uscita giusta :rotfl:


A me sta cosa che non litigo mai con te preoccupa....:rotfl:Non sono abituato.:rotfl:Si io spero di uscire all'uscita giusta,e di trovarla libera...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (22 Aprile 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Innanzitutto mi scuso perchè non sto rispettando la tua gentile richiesta...ma leggendo le risposte ho visto che non sono l'unica
> Sono nuova qui e mi fa piacere raccontarti la mia personale esperienza, sperando sia utile a rispondere alle domande del tuo post: mi sono iscritta al forum perchè avevo bisogno innazitutto di sfogarmi, e poi di ascoltare l'opinione degli altri sul momento che stavo vivendo.
> Tutti quelli che hanno voluto e si sono sentiti di rispondere  sono stati abbastanza garbati e gentili, alcuni più di altri, ma in generale ho avuto una buona impressione; devo però evidenziare che non con tutti i nuovi utenti siete sempre così affabili come lo siete stati con me! Mi collego quasi ogni giorno, passo a leggervi, durante una discussione qualcuno mi incuriosisce e vado a scovare la sua storia. Qualche volta sono stata tentata di intervenire, ma poi ho desistito, perché la cosa mi imbarazza un po’… da una parte mi sento un’estranea che si inserisce in un gruppo già consolidato, alcuni di voi si conoscono da tanto e qualche volta ho avuto modo di capire anche “al di fuori” … dall’altra, mi pare di essere più giovane della maggior parte degli altri utenti e quindi non idonea a dare consigli o esprimere opinioni su chi, in linea di massima, dovrebbe saperne più di me della vita.
> Ecco, oggi mi sono fatta coraggio! Magari è un inizio!



Benvenuta al di fuori del confessionale.
Anche a me ci è voluto del tempo...
Intervieni pure in libertà: prima inizi, prima capisci le regole del gioco.


P.S. metti una fotina sull'avatar, così ti si vuol più bene. :up:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Innanzitutto mi scuso perchè non sto rispettando la tua gentile richiesta...ma leggendo le risposte ho visto che non sono l'unica
> Sono nuova qui e mi fa piacere raccontarti la mia personale esperienza, sperando sia utile a rispondere alle domande del tuo post: mi sono iscritta al forum perchè avevo bisogno innazitutto di sfogarmi, e poi di ascoltare l'opinione degli altri sul momento che stavo vivendo.
> Tutti quelli che hanno voluto e si sono sentiti di rispondere  sono stati abbastanza garbati e gentili, alcuni più di altri, ma in generale ho avuto una buona impressione; devo però evidenziare che non con tutti i nuovi utenti siete sempre così affabili come lo siete stati con me! Mi collego quasi ogni giorno, passo a leggervi, durante una discussione qualcuno mi incuriosisce e vado a scovare la sua storia. Qualche volta sono stata tentata di intervenire, ma poi ho desistito, perché la cosa mi imbarazza un po’… da una parte mi sento un’estranea che si inserisce in un gruppo già consolidato, alcuni di voi si conoscono da tanto e qualche volta ho avuto modo di capire anche “al di fuori” … dall’altra, mi pare di essere più giovane della maggior parte degli altri utenti e quindi non idonea a dare consigli o esprimere opinioni su chi, in linea di massima, dovrebbe saperne più di me della vita.
> Ecco, oggi mi sono fatta coraggio! *Magari è un inizio*!


speriamo lo sia


----------



## banshee (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sta cosa che non litigo mai con te preoccupa....:rotfl:Non sono abituato.:rotfl:Si io spero di uscire all'uscita giusta,e di trovarla libera...:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma per i litigi ci sto io, quando vuoi lo sai :rotfl: verbali, scritti, con lancio di padella...se vuoi ti picchio pure :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sta cosa che non litigo mai con te preoccupa....:rotfl:Non sono abituato.:rotfl:Si io spero di uscire all'uscita giusta,e di trovarla libera...:rotfl::rotfl:


A me non preoccupa :rotfl:


----------



## Ridosola (22 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai?


27


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> 27


Qui ce  ne sono di giovani come te


----------



## Falcor (22 Aprile 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> 27





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui ce  ne sono di giovani come te


Capirai allora, io son più piccolo di te, ho 17 anni.

Fiammetta è la mia sorella maggiore


----------



## Ridosola (22 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai fatto un buon inizio.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio per l'incoraggiamento!


----------



## Ridosola (22 Aprile 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me puoi fare e dire tutto ma proprio tutto quello che vuoi..
> Ivi compreso mandarmi a quel paese..


Ti ringrazio, me ne ricorderò se mai ne dovessi avere necessità :up:


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Capirai allora, io son più piccolo di te, ho 17 anni.
> 
> Fiammetta è la mia sorella maggiore


Davvero ne hai 17?


----------



## Ridosola (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ridisola?Ridi con noi....:rotfl:


Effettivamente inizio a sentirmi un pò strana a ridere sempre sola


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Davvero ne hai 17?


È stagionato quanto me. Lascialo perdere.

Ciao Ridosola


----------



## Ridosola (22 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao, è un buon inizio direi, non ti preoccupare puoi scrivere la tua opinione sempre, ci mancherebbe
> la tua impressione di arrivare in una gruppo già consolidato è stat ala stessa sensazione mia 3 anni fa circa... Come vedi sono qui e scrivo di tutto baggianate e cose leggermente più seri
> sull'eta credo che qui si vada  dai più giovani ai più grandicelli ... I*o per esempio sono vecchia fuori ma giovane dentro *


Sei sempre molto carina (ricordo lo sei stata anche quando hai risposto al mio post).
Io invece temo di essere giovane solo anagraficamente: fuori, mi danno sempre dai 7 ai 10 anni in più, dentro, ho l'animo da nonnetta! :facepalm:


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Effettivamente inizio a sentirmi un pò strana a ridere sempre sola


Ecco brava, il forum oltre che per sfogarsi è un ottimo luogo dove cazzeggiare per svagarsi un po'


----------



## Ross (22 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui ce  ne sono di giovani come te


Ah sì e dove le hai nascoste?


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ah sì e dove le hai nascoste?


stanno recitando i Vespri.   questo è un forum di persone morigerate, timorate di Dio e dedite allo studio dei sacri testi.

e di missionari per i Territori del Nord Ovest  ti offri volontario, vero?


----------



## Ross (22 Aprile 2016)

*Perché il confessionale "brucia"*



perplesso ha detto:


> stanno recitando i Vespri.   questo è un forum di persone morigerate, timorate di Dio e dedite allo studio dei sacri testi.
> 
> e di missionari per i Territori del Nord Ovest  ti offri volontario, vero?


Gia presentata domanda di ammissione su apposito modulo, con marca da bollo.


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> stanno recitando i Vespri.   questo è un forum di persone morigerate, timorate di Dio e dedite allo studio dei sacri testi.
> 
> e di missionari per i Territori del Nord Ovest  ti offri volontario, vero?


:rofl: :rotfl: :rofl:


però se penso al primo forum di tradi... è proprio vero, anzi no: parole sante!


----------



## Falcor (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> È stagionato quanto me.


Ma tu non ne avevi 15?


----------



## Spot (22 Aprile 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> 27


Anche io ne ho 27!!!
Ehm... 28... appena compiuti però eh 
Comunque, non ti annoi a leggere e basta?
Scrivici scrivici!

Guarda che qui ce ne sono parecchi intorno ai 30. Magari trovi anche l'anima gemella.


----------



## Spot (22 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ah sì e dove le hai nascoste?


Cugino, stai messo male.
Ti hanno già avvisato che qui è pieno di gnocche stratosferiche?
Ne abbiamo di tutte le età, colori, gusti.


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma tu non ne avevi 15?


Ma no caro. 25


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Cugino, stai messo male.
> Ti hanno già avvisato che qui è pieno di gnocche stratosferiche?
> Ne abbiamo di tutte le età, colori, gusti.


Ma a gnocchi come stiamo qui?


----------



## Spot (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma a gnocchi come stiamo qui?


Purtroppo noi siamo in sovrannumero, non so dirti molto ma le statistiche ci sono avverse.
Poi magari tu sei più brava di me, e qualcuno lo scovi.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Capirai allora, io son più piccolo di te, ho 17 anni.
> 
> Fiammetta è la mia sorella maggiore


Vero, io ne ho 97  ma li porto bene, vorrei precisarlo


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Sei sempre molto carina (ricordo lo sei stata anche quando hai risposto al mio post).
> Io invece temo di essere giovane solo anagraficamente: fuori, mi danno sempre dai 7 ai 10 anni in più, dentro, ho l'animo da nonnetta! :facepalm:


Ma no che nonnetta !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ah sì e dove le hai nascoste?


Nello sgabuzzino 
ma sei tu quello dell'avatar ?


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> Ma per i litigi ci sto io, quando vuoi lo sai :rotfl: verbali, scritti, con lancio di padella...se vuoi ti picchio pure :rotfl: :rotfl:


No,grazie.Voglio vivere ancora qualche anno...


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me non preoccupa :rotfl:


Un po di noia no?


----------



## banshee (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,grazie.Voglio vivere ancora qualche anno...


Stavo a scherza' eh? Meglio specificare


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> Stavo a scherza' eh? Meglio specificare


Io so preoccupato davero....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io so preoccupato davero....:rotfl:


Ma no, stavo scherzando. Oggi ho avuto una giornataccia in ufficio e volevo litigare :up: tutto qui.


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*Ecco*



banshee ha detto:


> Ma no, stavo scherzando. Oggi ho avuto una giornataccia in ufficio e volevo litigare :up: tutto qui.


Allora ciaooo:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ciaooo:rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda che mi offendo..


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un po di noia no?


Noia ??!!!?! Dove, quando, come, perché ... No 
oscurello difficile annoiarsi, diciamolo


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> Guarda che mi offendo..


Ci tengo troppo a te per litigare...


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Noia ??!!!?! Dove, quando, come, perché ... No
> oscurello difficile annoiarsi, diciamolo


Sono pantofolaio.....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci tengo troppo a te per litigare...


 ah ok allora non sono più offesa..! 
Vabbè ma erano litigi finti....giusto per scaricarsi!


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ah ok allora non sono più offesa..!
> Vabbè ma erano litigi finti....giusto per scaricarsi!


Nenache per finta....per favore.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono pantofolaio.....:rotfl:


Ma non mi sembra proprio :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nenache per finta....per favore.


Oook :kiss:


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non mi sembra proprio :rotfl:


Giuro,quando sto a casa...


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Oook :kiss:


Mai con le pantere....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro,quando sto a casa...


Il problema è beccarti a casa , secondo me :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2016)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il problema è beccarti a casa , secondo me :rotfl:


No,giuro.QUando posso ci sto...devo rallentare....:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma a gnocchi come stiamo qui?


BUONASEEEERA....!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,giuro.QUando posso ci sto...devo rallentare....:rotfl:


Devi frenare ?  
Non ti immagino pantofolaio.


----------



## banshee (22 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mai con le pantere....


Va bene d'ora in poi solo fusa


----------



## Ridosola (26 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Benvenuta al di fuori del confessionale.
> Anche a me ci è voluto del tempo...
> Intervieni pure in libertà: prima inizi, prima capisci le regole del gioco.
> 
> ...


Si, hai ragione!
Per l'avatar appena ho un poco di tempo per la ricerca seguo il tuo consiglio. E comunque...il tuo precedente era molto più carino!


----------



## Ross (26 Aprile 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione!
> Per l'avatar appena ho un poco di tempo per la ricerca seguo il tuo consiglio. E comunque...il tuo precedente era molto più carino!


Spero tu alludessi a questo che ho appena rimesso. 
In effetti mi sentivo poco a mio agio con un tizio che si mette le mani nei capelli ridendo.

Ho molta poca voglia di ridere ultimamente...anche se non fumo più (parentesi chiusa alla velocità della luce), l'edward norton di fight club è scoglionato almeno quanto me.

Attendo di vedere il tuo!


----------



## Caciottina (26 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Spero tu alludessi a questo che ho appena rimesso.
> In effetti mi sentivo poco a mio agio con un tizio che si mette le mani nei capelli ridendo.
> 
> Ho molta poca voglia di ridere ultimamente...anche se non fumo più (parentesi chiusa alla velocità della luce), l'edward norton di fight club è scoglionato almeno quanto me.
> ...


divenatmi allora edward di american history X


----------



## Ross (26 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> divenatmi allora edward di american history X


Quello non appena posso permettermi il lusso di incazzarmi col prossimo. 
Ancora devo tenere tutto bello chiuso a doppia mandata qui dentro.


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

In aumento il PIL..
 x ross il sex-a-pil..
k:


----------



## Ross (26 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> In aumento il PIL..
> x ross il sex-a-pil..
> k:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

'Nche senzo?


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

cioè, no?, LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Ross (26 Aprile 2016)

Daverooo?


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

Io perché sò bono, ma se me girano potrei veramente citare Stallone per danni, lo rimando veramente a fà il gelataro a New York, ma che me frega a me!

Te lo dico io! Che c’ho gli anticorpi coi controcoglioni hai capito!!


----------



## Ross (26 Aprile 2016)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In tutto questo chi mi ha condotto al cambiamento ancora non ha messo avatar...e noi qui a cazzeggiare!


----------



## Ridosola (26 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> In tutto questo chi mi ha condotto al cambiamento ancora non ha messo avatar...e noi qui a cazzeggiare!


Fatto! Io naturalmente sono quella sulla destra!:mexican:


----------



## MariLea (26 Aprile 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Fatto! Io naturalmente sono quella sulla destra!:mexican:


Hai messo la foto sul profilo, devi metterla su avatar:mexican:e mo ridi in compagnia


----------



## Ridosola (27 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Hai messo la foto sul profilo, devi metterla su avatar:mexican:e mo ridi in compagnia


:rotfl:Sorry! Già ci ho impiegato mezz'ora a capire come inserire l'immagine del profilo...ho pure sbagliato! Aspè che ritento...


----------



## Ridosola (27 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> In tutto questo chi mi ha condotto al cambiamento ancora non ha messo avatar...e noi qui a cazzeggiare!


Ce l'ho fatta!!!!:up:


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Ce l'ho fatta!!!!:up:


Come sei bella! 
Ora ti si vorrà più bene... :carneval:


----------



## banshee (27 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> cioè, no?,View attachment 11553 LOVE LOVE LOVE


lo sente padre?? l'ha chiamato pure amore!!!


----------



## Ross (27 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo sente padre?? l'ha chiamato pure amore!!!


Scusa Mario, noi ci troviamo qui per ascoltare, valutare con serenità, ma io direi anche con rispetto, perché io nel suo racconto ci trovo anche dei punti di estremo interesse.


----------

